# W"HIP" Length 2012 Challenge!



## bebezazueta (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome to the WHIP length challenge! Congratulations for making it this far.  

WHIP length is that spot between waist and hip but if you growing to HIP also that's fine. This challenge is for both. 

Stop on in and introduce yourself. 
A) List your Reggie 
B) # of inches til whip or hip length 
C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol

I know we hiding our hair and stuff so starting pics can be posted by 01/01/2012. Also for fun, let's post swang shot pics as our starting, update & ending pics! 
This challenge will begin 09/01/2011 and will end 12/31/2012. 


PLEASE THANK this post if you want to join. I'll add names as we go along. 


1) bebezazueta
2) mEmYSELFaNDj
3) jjamiah
4) ShawnC
5) bigbrowneyez
6) regina07
7) LaVgirl
8) reeses
9) Southernbella
10) Lucia
11) constance
12) Carrie A
13) Aireen
14) Chelz
15) Girl626
16) hanna_light
17) KandyCurls
18) klazzy64
19) Solitude
20) SouthernStunner
21) wheezy807
22) ezina
23) klazzy64
24) wheezy807
25) cocosweet
26) prospurr4
27) IntheMix08
28) mssoconfused
29) DesignerCurls
30) Nightingale
31) baladi0822
32) nerdography
33) vestaluv1
34) blackberry815
35) Janet'
36) Sondice
37) pre_medicalrulz
38) Sho_iz_pretty
39) bigbrowneyez
40) beauti
41) rririla
42) mische


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 28, 2011)

A) I stretch my relaxers 12-16 weeks
Henna monthly
DC weekly
Roller sets
Brahmi & amla oil scalp massages
Sulfur oil
B) 6 inches to HL
C) Toy is my LHCF hair idol.  She's beyond HL!


----------



## lesedi (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm aiming for W'HIP' in 2099
Lurking this thread for kicks and inspiration


----------



## constance (Aug 28, 2011)

A) *Reggie*: Wash every 2wks w. Aussie Moist, dc every 2wks w. AOHSR, evco to moisturize every 4 dys, beehive twist + wig as ps 
B) *# of inches til wH/HL*: In the whip zone, @ 3 inches from HL 
C) *LHCF HL goal idol*: Jupitermoon

Beginning pic 8/12/11 (kinda dark so posted an other, older one)






6/5/11


----------



## lesedi (Aug 28, 2011)

constance

your hair is stunningly beautiful!


----------



## constance (Aug 28, 2011)

lesedi said:


> constance
> 
> your hair is stunningly beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Carrie A (Aug 28, 2011)

^^ nice thick hair.  Please add me to this.

I've sort of been neglecting my hair of late so I'm try to get excited about it again.  I'm planning on trying the Curl Junkie line.

I'm grazing WL with the tail of my hair so any length will put me in the Whip zone.  I hope to get 4in of growth this year.  Any more is gravy.  

Not sure of a hair idol. I don't plan on straightening until the weather turns so I'll post pics then.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 28, 2011)

OMG! constance your hair is gorgeous!  Thanks for the hair inspiration (porn)!

lesedi thanks for the support girl.  I'm gonna need it.


----------



## Aireen (Aug 28, 2011)

ME! ME! ME! *WAVES* 

1. Wash, condition, air-dry. You can click this to read more but there's really no need.   I also take supplements but that's for overall health.
2. The back is reaching WL right now but I'll say 3-5 inches to be safe. 
3. I don't have one... I don't really have hair idols to be honest. 

ETA: Click here for my most recent update.


----------



## CandyCurls (Aug 28, 2011)

...................


----------



## Sianna (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay so when I saw the title of this thread, I thought it was going to be a challenge to grow your hair long enough to whip it. 

I was thinking, _'I almost have enough hair to whip! I gots to get in on dat!'_ Sadly, I was waaaaayy off! Ah well, good luck ladies!


----------



## My Friend (Aug 28, 2011)

^^^^^ all of this right here. What length is whippable?


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 28, 2011)

KandyCurls I love your whip shot!


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 28, 2011)

W"hip" is bt waist and hip for this challenge but hey as long as you got a neck brace you can whip your hair at any length.


----------



## Sianna (Aug 28, 2011)

My Friend said:


> ^^^^^ all of this right here. *What length is whippable?*



Iono... at least APL-ish?


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Aug 28, 2011)

A) List your Reggie: Cathy Howse method, airdrying, steaming 1X per week, and in Sept I will be adding sulphur to my reggie.

B) # of inches til whip or hip length:I need exactly 3 inches until 'W'HIP length.

C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol: Everyone in the HL & Classic to Mid-Thigh Length 2011 Challenges 


Most recent pic taken within the last 2 months


----------



## Carrie A (Aug 28, 2011)

Just wanted to add that it's amazing how far patience, persistence, and consistency can take you.  It feels like yesterday that I was chin length joining my first challenge- APL.  I never imagined that I would be in a hip length challenge.  That still blows my mind.  Let's grow ladies!


----------



## My Friend (Aug 29, 2011)

Carrie A said:


> Just wanted to add that it's amazing how far patience, persistence, and consistency can take you.  It feels like yesterday that I was chin length joining my first challenge- APL.  I never imagined that I would be in a hip length challenge.  That still blows my mind.  Let's grow ladies!



Carrie A 


How long ago was yesterday ( chin length)?


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 29, 2011)

I need to update my pic and will do so after I straighten in the fall.


A) I wash every week with QP Elasta shampoo and EVOO and deep condition with Suave Naturals Conditioner, EVOO, and yogurt. Then I use Suvae Naturals conditioner and Mixed Silk as a leave in and seal with grapeseed oil.

B) 4" till Hip length.

C) My idols are all the ladies the with HL hair and beyond.


----------



## Carrie A (Aug 29, 2011)

My Friend said:


> @Carrie A
> 
> 
> How long ago was yesterday ( chin length)?


 
My Friend  - Early 2009. Time flies on this forum.


----------



## ezina (Aug 29, 2011)

A) List your Reggie 
Very simple: Shampoo and DC 1x week. Co-wash 2-3 times a week. Leave-in and style (mostly bun)

B) # of inches til whip or hip length 
Don't know but if it helps my hair is 26 inches at the top of BSL (I'm pretty tall).

C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol
Hmm...so many to choose from!


----------



## klazzy64 (Aug 29, 2011)

A) cowash every day w/ mane n tail,seal w/ grease ,  mtg every night , and bun everyday 
B)9" til hip 
C)  my idols is all the ladies with thick hip long hair or longer !


----------



## regina07 (Aug 29, 2011)

A) List your Reggie 
Very simple: DC 1x week. Co-wash 1-2x/week.  Moisturize and seal morning & night and bun

B) # of inches til whip or hip length  4-5"

C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol
wow -- there are so many beautiful heads of hair on this board but Jupitermoon was the 1st super-long haired member I saw when i joined this board.  She's my inspiration.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 30, 2011)

WOW OP you're getting it in starting the challenge early.  

*A) List your Reggie *

DC weekly with AOHSR or AOGPB on dry hair
CW 2x/week at least
ayurvedic coconut oil to scalp massage nightly
moisturize with ayurvedic coconut oil seal with AOHSR and whipped AVG/butter mix
baggie bun daily, or other PS daily
S&D, dusting when needed

*B) # of inches til whip or hip length* 

I'm MBL now...again  
I need 3 inches for Full WL 
4 inches until WHIP Length
6 inches until HL 

*C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol*

So many ladies have inspired me, there are too many to name. 

I have a recent mini update in my fotki.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 30, 2011)

A) 
﻿﻿My current regimen 

On DC days I do the following: 

DC 2x per week- Sunday and thurs or wed- alternate between Aubry GPB and Honeysuckle rose 

Cowash after my DC with Giovanni 50:50 

Finger detangle in shower while rinsing out my cowash conditioner 

spritz hair with Aloe vera juice while hair is still wet 

apply Giovanni Direct leave in 

Seal with Oil of choice 

Put hair in a spin pin bun and Baggy the bun 

Put on my satin scarf then whole head baggy GHE 

On days I dont DC: 

moisturize my ends with either Eqyss avocado mist and or s-curl 

Seal with any oil 

And baggy bun and whole head baggy GHE 

Oh and I protective style most of the time lately I have been bunning, and slicking my edges down with my home made gel.

B) This is a guesstimation, 2 of inches til whip, and about 4" to hip length 
C) There are soo many different ladies, I dont even want to start naming people because I dont want to leave anyone out. 

Starting pic(it's from Mid-July but my hair isn't that much longer, if at all, than in this pic) This will be my starting pic. And I'll post another pic Jan 1,2012 as well.


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 30, 2011)

I haven't reached WL yet but i'll join.

A) Relax every 15/16 weeks. Moisturize nightly. DC with every shampoo once a week. Protective styles 98% (mainly buns). Low maintenance and low/no heat. Air dry in a ponytail for summer and rollerset for winter.
B) # of inches til whip or hip length (I will measure by this weekend).
C) Too many to name. All the beautiful ladies of LHCF who have reached HL are my idols.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 30, 2011)

Lawd!  All the beautiful heads of hair up in here up in here!  I just updated the challengers list. Thanks for joining. 

16 months to Whip/Hip Land!  LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## LaVgirl (Aug 30, 2011)

*A) List your Reggie*
Shampoo weekly, DC (with steam) 1-2x per week
Leave-in and style (large twists into bun or other PS)
Rinse with water every 2 days
ACV rinse when necessary
Air-dry
And I think that's it. 

*B) # of inches til whip or hip length*
5 1/2 inches to hip length

*C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol*
Too many to list!

I'll post my starting pic when I straighten at the end of the year.


----------



## regina07 (Aug 31, 2011)

wow  ... there's some gorgeous hair in this thread!  Can't wait to see us reporting our progress to WHip/HL!


----------



## cocosweet (Aug 31, 2011)

I was going to shut it down after hitting WL but I'm feeling inspired.
*

A) List your Reggie:
*Wash weekly, DC 1x monthly, Protective Styles, Sulfur Mix and Rosemary Spritz* 
B) # of inches til whip or hip length: *4 for whip, 6 for hip
*
C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol:* Everyone who has hit WL.


----------



## prospurr4 (Aug 31, 2011)

Like @cocosweet, I was going to stop at WL, too, but it will probably _still _not be enough length for me , so....I'm in. I'll post starting pics in December. 

A) List your Reggie 
Cowash weekly, or every 2 weeks; rollerset or airdry in twists. No Direct Heat. Touchup every 7-9 weeks, and shampoo, as needed, to remove buildup. I wear mostly low manipulation hairstyles so I won't have to mess with my hair too much. 

B) # of inches til whip or hip length 
About 2" from Whip and 5" from Hip

C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol
Any 4b who has reached between WL to HL with a full hemline; natural, texlaxed or relaxed


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 19, 2011)

Bumping for more whip divas!

I'll update the challengers list and post some helpful tips here soon!

HHG!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey ladies, I'd like to join this challenge.  

A) List your Reggie: Once a week: Wash, Use a protein reconstructor, condition, leave-in and airdry in a braided ponytail. Occassionally flat ironing for certain occasions.   
B) # of inches til whip or hip length: 6 inches.  I'm grazing BSL at 24" and striving for 30" (whip length )
C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol: all of the whip length ladies, especially the relaxed ones.


----------



## mssoconfused (Sep 19, 2011)

I wanna join as well! I'm about 4 inches from WL and going for HL by Ded 2012. 

So far my routine will be to steam weekly, co-wash 3-4 days a week, seal w/ coconut oil, Shea, and cocoa butter. Protein treatments monthly. No heat until December.


I'm looking to add sulfur to the mix starting this week.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm in! This is my place holder for now until I relax at years end and post a starting pic. I'll update my regi then too!


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 20, 2011)

:woohoo:

I am so IN! 

Thanks for starting this bebezazueta 

I am wigging it until APRIL! 2012. 

I have about 4 inches until WHIP Length. I am waist length right now!

My Idols are: TOY of course, Ms. Kibibi, and Jupitermoon 
All have beautiful Hair!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 21, 2011)

I am IN!
This is my placeholder. I will be back at the end of the month when I do my length check with my status and reggie.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm in!

A) Rinse and condition daily, moisturize and seal. Airdry in a braid or bun. Shampoo and DC every 14 days, Relax every 3-6 months (depends on how my hair is behaving).

B) 7 inches from WHip length and 5 from waist. I put the towel at my waist in the pic attached.

C) Idols: Anyone relaxed and WL and beyond.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome WHip Divas!

I updated the challengers list.  Gorgeous Gorgeous heads of hair in here.  I'm really not worthy but I'm proud to be amongst the best!


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been contemplating a blunt cut in December to BSL. But I'm also thinking about continuing my monthly dusting and let my V grow out to HL and then blunt cut to MBL. Some say they are lead hairs and the rest will catch up but I don't know if that's the case for me. But I'm willing to wait til December to further evaluate. 

Anyone else contemplating a blunt cut?


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 27, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> I've been contemplating a blunt cut in December to BSL. But I'm also thinking about continuing my monthly dusting and let my V grow out to HL and then blunt cut to MBL. Some say they are lead hairs and the rest will catch up but I don't know if that's the case for me. But I'm willing to wait til December to further evaluate.
> 
> Anyone else contemplating a blunt cut?


 
I am. In decemeber I plan on doing a blunt cut at WL. whatever hairs are passing WL at that time will be cut. Anything less than Wl will not be touched. I just want to even things out. And make it a little more uniform and move on to Whip length from there


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks!  I'm MBL now and 2 inches from WL So if I make WL in December I'll cut back to MBL and go to Whip from there.  IDK so many options. I may just dust monthly and blunt cut at HL! final decision maybe. LOL


----------



## constance (Sep 27, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> I've been contemplating a blunt cut in December to BSL. But I'm also thinking about continuing my monthly dusting and let my V grow out to HL and then blunt cut to MBL. Some say they are lead hairs and the rest will catch up but I don't know if that's the case for me. But I'm willing to wait til December to further evaluate.
> 
> Anyone else contemplating a blunt cut?



My plan is to cut probably to WL or maybe in a "U" no shorter than WL in Dec.  I haven't trimmed since 10/9 so the ends are uneven although healthy. That's the rub--the ends are split-free and in good condition so I'm unsure. And I hardly wear it straight so no one can really see if it's uneven or not. Hummm...


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 27, 2011)

IKR!  If the ends were split it's a no brainer but since they aren't and I either bun or rollerset anyway why blunt cut it?  

Thanks  constance and mEmYSELFaNDj for venting with me!


----------



## constance (Sep 27, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> IKR!  If the ends were split it's a no brainer but since they aren't and I either bun or rollerset anyway why blunt cut it?



I know. I'm 70/30 on leaving it alone and, really, the idea of trimming is too upsetting. Like my hair would be bleeding. Totally obsessed, I know. (What does "IKR" mean?)


----------



## WyrdWay (Sep 27, 2011)

IKR 

i know right


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 27, 2011)

constance and your obsession has yielded you gorgeous hair so I totally understand and agree


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 27, 2011)

I actually want to start wearing my hair straight more often, maybe once a month or every other month in 2012, so I do want to get it all evened out, get rid of some knots and the few splits I may have. Plus I havent trimmed since Dec 2008, so I'd say im due. lol


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 27, 2011)

This seems like a cool challenge. Not sure if I should join, just here to support. I'm so glad that some of you ladies have decided to surpass WL. Nice to see other ladies besides myself who want beyond WL hair.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 27, 2011)

CurlyMoo please join us.  We can learn something from each other and enjoy this journey together

mEmYSELFaNDj uhm girl you have to school us on how to go so long without a trim and still have hair on your head!  BTW, I was scrolling through LHCF & your update pics and the hubby looked over my shoulder and said hey that's Gabrielle Union!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 27, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @CurlyMoo please join us. We can learn something from each other and enjoy this journey together
> 
> @mEmYSELFaNDj uhm girl you have to school us on how to go so long without a trim and still have hair on your head! BTW, I was scrolling through LHCF & your update pics and the hubby looked over my shoulder and said hey that's Gabrielle Union!


 
LOL thats so funny, for some reason I get that a lot. But I dont see it . But I'll take it tho . hehe 

And as far as trimming, or actually not trimming goes, I just dont do it! Started my hair journey in mid 2009 doing back to back weave installs for a little over a year, so basically 100% protective styles, so that way I was able to retain everything without my ends being too damaged, if at all. In the last year I've been wearing my hair out more often which is starting to take a little toll on my ends and I want to even out my natural layers because my crown grows slower than the nape, which is why I have decided to do the trim in Dec. 

Long story short: Key to keeping hair on your head without trimming is Low to No Manipulation Protective styles, oh and moisture moisture moisture.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks girl for that lesson.

 Just moisturized with HE LTR & sealed with sunflower oil and did the side bun. Im gonna up my henna applications, PS & M/S my way to whip length.  

WHAT ARE YOU LADIES DOING TO RETAIN SO FAR IN YOUR HAIR JOURNEY?


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello ladies any updates?

I know it's early but I now have 5 inches left to HL!  YAY! now it seems attainable. I just did henna last night and will not flat iron til I reach my goal!  Retain retain retain!  I hope I can get 2 inches by end of December to finish the year off strong. 

HHG!


----------



## baladi0822 (Sep 30, 2011)

I would like to join if it's not too late!

A) List your Reggie 
Wash & DC once/twice a week, apply leave in and oil and air dry in two/four braids, bun, moisturize as needed, search & destroy as needed.
B) # of inches til whip or hip length 
I don't know- will measure when I get home
C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol
I'm kinda new so I don't know many people yet 

I will post starting picture end of November when I rollerset for a length check.  For now, this is my hair as of July 2011 (I dusted 1/4 inch after that which was hardly noticeable):


----------



## nerdography (Sep 30, 2011)

*List your Reggie*
I'm relaxing tomorrow, so I'm figuring it out as I go. Possibly:
-Wash 1x a week with sulfate free shampoo
-Co-wash 1x a week with cheap conditioner
-Moisturize daily
-Wear a bun as a protective style

*# of inches til whip or hip length*
Not sure, my natural hair stretched is MBL, but I may have to trim.

C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol
I have no idea, there to many.

I'm going to post pics tomorrow after I've relaxed and trimmed.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm not planning a blunt cut until HL or just passed. Chasing blunt ends is what set me back length wise in the first place so I'm leaving my ends alone an continue to dust and S&D my ends when needed.  I just dusted this week so I'm done for at least 2-3 months.


----------



## regina07 (Oct 1, 2011)

Beautiful hair and WELCOME!



baladi0822 said:


> I would like to join if it's not too late!
> 
> A) List your Reggie
> Wash & DC once/twice a week, apply leave in and oil and air dry in two/four braids, bun, moisturize as needed, search & destroy as needed.
> ...


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 1, 2011)

It's not too late join. WELCOME!

Lucia thanks for that advice. I'm convinced to continue my dusting and stop chasing blunt ends. It's good to know I'm not alone. Blunt at hip sounds yummy


----------



## DesignerCurls (Oct 15, 2011)

DesignerCurls said:


> I am IN!
> This is my placeholder. I will be back at the end of the month when I do my length check with my status and reggie.



Ok so I still have not done an official length check. I'm trying to wait as long as I can.  So I don't have an length check pic yet

*A) List your Reggie *
~Wash once a week (for now)
~Deep condition once a week
~Henna once a month
~Protein treatment once a month (to restore curl because henna loosens them)
~PS most of the time & if I wear my hair out, it's on the weekends
 
*B) # of inches til whip or hip length *
Not sure yet...hope not far!

*C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal inspiration*
All the ladies with healthy WL or longer hair


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have slacked off a bit on the hair regimen due to being pregnant and tired. I have heard that you can really get a growth spurt with all the extra hormones, so I am tired but ready to take my hair to new lengths. Did anyone have a lot of growth during pregnancy or is that just a myth? Loving all the beautiful hair I see on this thread


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mssoconfused (Oct 18, 2011)

Currently incorporating henna into my regimen. I will relax and straighten at the end of Dec so I will do a length check then


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 18, 2011)

ShawnC congrats on your pregnancy!  I pray you have a healthy and happy one with lots of growth spurts! Hair of course


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 18, 2011)

mssoconfused I love henna. It really strengthened & thickened my hair. Make sure to increase moisture. V05 moisture milks bought the moisture back immediately. Can't wait to see your length check. HHG


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## vestaluv1 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm definitely in this one!!!
I'll be back to post my details and pics at a later date.  My healthy hair care journey was at a halt for a while but I've decided its time to get back on track.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you bebezazueta!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Oct 18, 2011)

ShawnC said:


> I have slacked off a bit on the hair regimen due to being pregnant and tired. I have heard that you can really get a growth spurt with all the extra hormones, so I am tired but ready to take my hair to new lengths. Did anyone have a lot of growth during pregnancy or is that just a myth? Loving all the beautiful hair I see on this thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I am pregnant now, coming to the end of this pregnancy Thank God!, This time around I haven't experienced a super growth spurt (although my first two pregnancies I did), But with all three of my pregnancies I have gotten tons of thickness. Something to do with hormones while you're pregnant stops your hair from shedding as much. Too bad that doesn't continue after the pregnancy is over. 

So if you dont get the increase growth rate you still have a chance at getting a ridiculous amount of thickness hehe


----------



## Janet' (Oct 22, 2011)

All this lovely hair!!!!! One day!!!


----------



## blackberry815 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Ladies I would like to Join this challenge.. Right now I'm about three inches from Waist length.. I think I might be able to make it to whip... 


A) I wash, deep condition and rollerset once a week and currently relaxing and trimming every 8 weeks. I would like to stretch to 12 weeks so I've started experimenting with braidouts and I think I might be able to make it. 
B) I am just about two maybe three inches from waist length.. If I stop getting regular trims I may make it.. I'm just scared to let go of trims lol..
C) ph man.. my LHCF Hair Idols are @Toy @NJoy and @sylver2 @JJamiah @NikkiGirl @SHEANITPRO @PikiNiki @kami11213 and there are sooo many more.. I just can't remember all the names right now


----------



## Carrie A (Oct 28, 2011)

I read about folks doing castor oil scalp massages on LHC so I think I might add this to my arsenal.  I really want to baby my hair more this year because I am still struggling with periods of neglect.  I'm trying to "treat the hair like fine silk" as we say.


----------



## Lucia (Oct 29, 2011)

Just did some official flat iron updates 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=578373


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 31, 2011)

I am happy to announce I have reached WHIP Length but I will spend 2012 trimming back my hair and keeping it healthy for the 2012  So I am still in this to win it!


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 31, 2011)

JJamiah congrats!  Do you have a pic pretty please? 

It's awesome you will be in maintenance next year. I'll be in maintenance mode 2013 for sure. 

Smooches!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 31, 2011)

bebezazueta I don't. I have a sore scalp, my hair is up in a net under my knitted net hat thing. with a french net over it.  I am getting it braided back up under my wig, not so tight this time and not so long leaving it in, I think 3-4 weeks is max, I am exercising and the matting is a beast 

Lots of tangles, LOTs


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 31, 2011)

For 2012 I will continue to rock my wigs until April where I will relax it again.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok I'll use my imagination


----------



## Janet' (Oct 31, 2011)

OK!! I'm down! Why not, lol!!

A) List your Reggie 
*Low manipulation styling
*Deep conditioning every other wash
*Basically just letting my hair be

B) # of inches til whip or hip length

*I would say that I'm about 3 inches from Whip Length and 5 inches from HL  

C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol

*JJamiah
*NJoy
*PikiNiki
*Pokahontas
*Candy828
*stelladata
*Mz.MoMo5235
*jupitermoon
*FlowerHair

I really could go on and on...there are so many ladies on here that inspire me!!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 31, 2011)

@Janet'


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 31, 2011)

Yea! Janet' in the house!  I'm on my iPad but I'll add you and the others when I get my laptop up and running

Thanks!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Janet' :blowkiss:


----------



## Sondice (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi everyone  Decided to join this challenge. I haven't been on LHCF in over a year, and Ive slacked on my hair care game in the past 6 months or so. But I ready to come back and be just as devoted to my hair as I was before. 

My Reggie
- Co Wash & DC 1x a week
- Moisturize and seal nightly
- Take multivitamin, Biotin, and B Complex nightly
- Relax every 16 weeks

- Styles of choice are braid outs, flat twist outs and soon to be roller sets when I get my Salonrus dryer next month <3

I would ay that right now Im in the neighborhood of MBL so I guess 3-5 in to W"HIP" length roughly

- Really all of the ladies here that are past WL have been inspirations to be since I started my hair journey, but some that stand out in my mind are @Toy @JJamiah and taz007

Here's my pic from the last relaxer I had in August. I will post another pic when I relax again in December


----------



## regina07 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I'm having a setback!  I started a low-dose birth control in Sept to help control my hormones and now I'm having massive shedding!  I can't tell if it's shedding caused by the change in weather or the birth control.  But I do know I haven't had this much shedding since joining LHCF in June!  Or maybe it's just pre-menopause/old age?

I'm taking garlic pills, 6,000 mcg biotin, Hairfinity, b-complex vitamins, MSM and doing black tea rinses after each co-wash.  It's been 8 weeks and nothing is helping.  I moisturize with water/glycerin daily and seal with sweet almond oil and castor oil.  Other than shedding (and the frizz balls of new growth), my hair feels great.

Is there an heavy protein DC y'all recommend?  'bout ready to cut it back to APL and be done.  Thankfully I see all the beautiful heads of hair here and get motivated again!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 2, 2011)

Sondice  Thanks so much and  Back. you will get back into the swing of things easy this time because you know the ropes  



regina07 said:


> I think I'm having a setback!  I started a low-dose birth control in Sept to help control my hormones and now I'm having massive shedding!  I can't tell if it's shedding caused by the change in weather or the birth control.  But I do know I haven't had this much shedding since joining LHCF in June!  Or maybe it's just pre-menopause/old age?
> 
> I'm taking garlic pills, 6,000 mcg biotin, Hairfinity, b-complex vitamins, MSM and doing black tea rinses after each co-wash.  It's been 8 weeks and nothing is helping.  I moisturize with water/glycerin daily and seal with sweet almond oil and castor oil.  Other than shedding (and the frizz balls of new growth), my hair feels great.
> 
> Is there an heavy protein DC y'all recommend?  'bout ready to cut it back to APL and be done.  Thankfully I see all the beautiful heads of hair here and get motivated again!



Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner for Shedding 
Dudleys DRC 28 is awesome awesome awesome  
I need to do both next week


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 2, 2011)

regina07 can you get another BC because some brands can cause major shedding due to a hormonal imbalance which is internal. I remember reading somewhere where a lady was experiencing shedding after giving birth and she went to a holistic doctor who prescribed her this natural stuff (sorry forgot name) to help balance her hormones and the shedding stopped. When you find out the name please come back and let is know please. HTH!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok, I said I would be back with a pic so here it is:






Tha plan was to wait until December to relax and flat iron, but the two textures were starting to get a bit too much to handle. 

As far as my regimen goes, I'll stick to what I've done since the start of my hhj:

I'm going to stick with wigs as a protective style 99% of the time.  Under my wigs my hair will be plaited as always.
Moisturising and sealing daily
Baggying
Low manipulation and no combing method (unless ofcourse matting is an issue)
Satin caps/scarfs at night
Deep conditioning 1-2 times a week
I may start vitamins in the new year as I've noticed a heck of a lot of shedding lately
I probably have 2 to 3 inches to go to make it to w''hip'' length.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 2, 2011)

vestaluv1 said:


> Ok, I said I would be back with a pic so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Girl, you are doing the dayum thang! I love it!!  And what's this 2-3 inches to W'Hip thing? You're already there, mama. And that thickness is yum-my!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 2, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Girl, you are doing the dayum thang! I love it!!  And what's this 2-3 inches to W'Hip thing? You're already there, mama. And that thickness is yum-my!



Thanks NJoy! 

I think I meant to say I have 2 to 3 inches to full W"Hip" length. 
I have the V shape thing going on at the moment. 

Congratulations on your hair growth too. I was away from the hair board for a while and you surprised me with the progress you had made!


----------



## regina07 (Nov 2, 2011)

JJamiah - thanks for the suggestions!  I'm on the hunt:
Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner for Shedding 
Dudleys DRC 28 

bebezazueta WOW .... perimenopause/menopause is dayum shame.  Ok, I'm on the hunt for natural hormone 'stuff' because I really don't want to give up my HJ so soon! 



vestaluv1 said:


> Ok, I said I would be back with a pic so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for the motivation to keep going!  What a gorgeous head of hair and the color is too die for!


----------



## regina07 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Ladies  for the good suggestions!  If the weekend is any indication, my crazy shedding may be slowing.  This morning I lost 2 strands and yesterday during my co-wash and dc, I lost 5-15!  No breakage either...a first since August.

What's changed?  I upped my biotin intake to 30,000 mcg/day (I know! I know! it's a huge dose but it may be working), along with MSM powder in my morning shake.  To combat the Pill and change of season, I need to strengthen follicles from the inside.

Garlic didn't work for me --- it's out.

Other realizations: my hair doesn't like product left on it -- no leave-in, no conditioner.  Just avj/glycerin/water followed by oil (big guns:  castor oil and evco.  have to let wgo or almond oil go until summer)  

My hair likes heat.  Leaving it curly is SSK disaster.  So yesterday I put it in 4 ponytails and sat under a warm dryer for 45 min to dry my roots then a light flat iron on the ends.  No more mid-week co-wash unless I have time to dry.

Did a quick length check --- am full WL since Jul/Aug but my retention was poor.  let's see what Dec brings.

Thanks for the advice and support!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 8, 2011)

lesedi said:


> I'm aiming for W'HIP' in 2099
> Lurking this thread for kicks and inspiration



LMBOOOOOO GURRRL I FEEL YA!!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 8, 2011)

regina07 yay!  I'm happy for you!  I'm glad you find what works and your shedding has been diminished!  Thanks for sharing your recipe for success. 

MSM, biotin & silica combo worked wonders on my hair early in my journey and gave me crazy growth with minimal shedding. I will revisit this in 2012 for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## regina07 (Nov 8, 2011)

bebezazueta 

Thank you!  I've only been on my HHJ since June but this past month has been rough --crazy shedding then more and more breakage. But keeping to the challenges and reading LHCF made me more determined to figure this out and keep growing.

there's no reason why I can't enter my 50's (Mar 2012) with WHIP/HL hair .. that's what I'm claiming and that's the direction I'm going! 

Today was day 2 of NO breakage and 5 shed hairs.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 8, 2011)

regina07 ma'am the 50s you are talking about entering CANNOT be your age!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Janet' (Nov 8, 2011)

regina07!!! That's awesome!!! You indeed will have long, luscious locks by then cause you've got them now!!


----------



## Napp (Nov 8, 2011)

howl long would your hair have to be by the Dec 2011 to be whip length by Dec 2012? my ultimate goal is to grow my hair to my elbows which is pretty much Whip length.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 8, 2011)

Napp come on and join honey you are welcome to. Whip length is between waist and hip.  Even if we don't make it we'll have fun trying while learning and being inspired by the wonderful ladies in this challenge. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## regina07 (Nov 9, 2011)

bebezazueta == they say 50s is the new 30s so I wanna swang my hair like the girls on music videos (being careful not to pull anything!)  


bebezazueta said:


> @regina07 ma'am the 50s you are talking about entering CANNOT be your age!
> 
> Janet' --- thank you for the encouragement!  I'd love a head of your hair, to be honest!  It's gorgeous curly or straight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Napp (Nov 9, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @Napp come on and join honey you are welcome to. Whip length is between waist and hip.  Even if we don't make it we'll have fun trying while learning and being inspired by the wonderful ladies in this challenge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i just measured and its going to take 6 inches to get from where i am to WL so i dont think i will make it. plus i want to get a real blunt cut somewhere in 2012...


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 9, 2011)

I sprayed my braids today with Parneuvu BRaid spray and Nu-Gro Spray which I bought for the purpose of spraying my braids 

No more spraying until next week


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 9, 2011)

^^ I think I'm going to try twists for the Winter.  I said this last year and failed but I really want to try this time.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 11, 2011)

Just saying Happy Friday to all of WHip Length Challengers!


----------



## blackberry815 (Nov 15, 2011)

I am nine weeks post for the first time in my life... Two inches to waistlength... Im gonna be a brave girl and tell the stylist no trim next week when i relax this hair... She is gonna look at me like i am crazy..lol 

Im planning on trimming every six months instead of my usual six weeks... Seems like thats the usual trimming schedule around here on lhcf..  I gotta make it to whip!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 15, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> I am nine weeks post for the first time in my life... Two inches to waistlength... Im gonna be a brave girl and tell the stylist no trim next week when i relax this hair... She is gonna look at me like i am crazy..lol
> 
> Im planning on trimming every six months instead of my usual six weeks... Seems like thats the usual trimming schedule around here on lhcf..  I gotta make it to whip!



Yes go for it. you're so close
I'm on that 6 month trimm schedule as well, in between I do some S&D's but I don't cut into length until trimm time and even then it's more of a dusting.
I've gotten great retention trimming like this.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 15, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> I am nine weeks post for the first time in my life... Two inches to waistlength... Im gonna be a brave girl and tell the stylist no trim next week when i relax this hair... She is gonna look at me like i am crazy..lol
> 
> Im planning on trimming every six months instead of my usual six weeks... Seems like thats the usual trimming schedule around here on lhcf..  I gotta make it to whip!



OMG! 2 inches from WL! CONGRATS!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## blackberry815 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lucia said:


> Yes go for it. you're so close
> I'm on that 6 month trimm schedule as well, in between I do some S&D's but I don't cut into length until trimm time and even then it's more of a dusting.
> I've gotten great retention trimming like this.



Thats encouraging to me... How often were u trimminh before u went to every six months?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sick of being BSL. I'd like to be WHIP length now please. *closes eyes and wishes on a shooting star*. Opens eyes... looks @ [email protected] MANNNNN!!! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 15, 2011)

I am doing every 6 months and dusting in between as well. I cut off a lot last year and want to see how far I can go with only 2 trims meaning 1 inch and under each trim, and at least 2 dustings for 2012.


----------



## baladi0822 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Just checking back in to post a starting picture as promised.  I had no intentions of flat ironing and wanted to rollerset instead, but I got the itch and couldn't help myself!


HL is my next goal.  I'm also on the "No heat" challenge so I won't be straightening for a length check for another year.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

baladi0822 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just checking back in to post a starting picture as promised.  I had no intentions of flat ironing and wanted to rollerset instead, but I got the itch and couldn't help myself!
> View attachment 128465
> 
> HL is my next goal.  I'm also on the "No heat" challenge so I won't be straightening for a length check for another year.



What!!? But you are tbl way past hip length! That's a lot of gorgeous hair.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using LHCF app


----------



## regina07 (Nov 16, 2011)

baladi0822 - I agree with MariposaSexyGirl .... you are past WHip and touching TBL! Why do you think you're not there yet?

Gorgeous hair btw--- looks shiny and healthy!


----------



## regina07 (Nov 16, 2011)

What's the difference between a cut, trim, dusting and periodic S&D?  Think I'm confused! 



JJamiah said:


> I am doing every 6 months and dusting in between as well. I cut off a lot last year and want to see how far I can go with only 2 trims meaning 1 inch and under each trim, and at least 2 dustings for 2012.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 16, 2011)

regina07 said:


> What's the difference between a cut, trim, dusting and periodic S&D? Think I'm confused!


 
Cut is usually more then an inch and/or changing the shape of the hairs natural state.

Trim is usually an inch or less and used to make neat or tidy the ends

Dusting is just snipping off about 1/4 or 1/8 of an inch of hair to keep splits at bay.

S&D, is looking for split ends and snipping them off not cutting hair that isn't split. It takes a lot of time to do this compared to the others.


----------



## baladi0822 (Nov 16, 2011)

regina07 MariposaSexyGirl  Thank you ladies...  I would like my shorter layers to catch up... also, I have a really short torso, I don't know, it just feels like I'm cheating... 

But, most importantly, since I'm transitioning, my ultimate goal is to be at least WHIP while curly.  I don't know if that's even possible! Maybe I should do my length checks with a braid out to account for shrinkage since I rarely wear my hair straight these days... 



ETA: Just got a similar comment on the HL challenge; taking a hint...I should join the TBL challenge


----------



## Lucia (Nov 16, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Thats encouraging to me... How often were u trimminh before u went to every six months?



Every 2-3 months and I cut length that didn't need cutting. ESP since I wanted to reach goal


----------



## regina07 (Nov 17, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Cut is usually more then an inch and/or changing the shape of the hairs natural state.
> 
> Trim is usually an inch or less and used to make neat or tidy the ends
> 
> ...


 

This makes sense!  Thank you!  I think I consider a trim that same as dusting.


----------



## mssoconfused (Nov 17, 2011)

baladi0822 said:


> regina07 MariposaSexyGirl  Thank you ladies...  I would like my shorter layers to catch up... also, I have a really short torso, I don't know, it just feels like I'm cheating...
> 
> But, most importantly, since I'm transitioning, my ultimate goal is to be at least WHIP while curly.  I don't know if that's even possible! Maybe I should do my length checks with a braid out to account for shrinkage since I rarely wear my hair straight these days...
> 
> ...




Gosh your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 17, 2011)

blackberry815 I'm putting out there and saying    to you because I think that you are going to be grazing WL!!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 17, 2011)

Good morning whip ladies!

I almost cut my hair to APL last nite. Tired of my layers. 

I'll wait til I reach hip first & gradually trim back. My ends are good cause I trim regularly so I just wont  wear hair straight for awhile I guess.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 17, 2011)

Whew R you sure intervention isn't needed bebezazueta


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 17, 2011)

JJamiah yes I need one!  I don't know why I'm itching for a blunt cut!  My hair is hella thick which is why I always had short layers. 

I still may cut my 2 inches off my tail in December. It'll still be at BSL!  LOL!


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty (Nov 17, 2011)

OK!!

I have always punked out and avoided challenges.. but so many things in my life are changing for 2012, so I might as well go with the flow...

I am about 4-5 inches from waist length, however I did trim my hair twice since August when I was about 3 inches away from that length... Hair type is about 3b

I am still getting my reggie together...So I am going to K.I.S.S. or Keep It Super Simple!

CO wash every other day, Seal tips, edges, and shaft of hair with coco nufi daily.

Wash with regular shampoo on satudays, and last saturday of the month use Vinagar/shampoo mix.

Cassia O. treatment after V/S mix use. As well as DC after EVERY Shampoo!

I am super lazy so I am typing "use a bonnet every night" in order to practice repetition #slowlearnererplexed

As far as Hairstyles.....Only large braid outs and BUNs...HOWEVER..

I will allow one flat iron (ON THE WEEKEND) in a month....(I am moving to a big city afterall.....)

I am looking for a great DC! any tips?


----------



## regina07 (Nov 18, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @JJamiah yes I need one! I don't know why I'm itching for a blunt cut! My hair is hella thick which is why I always had short layers.
> 
> I still may cut my 2 inches off my tail in December. It'll still be at BSL! LOL!


 
bebezazueta - I'm in for an intervention!  If your hair doesn't grow in a blunt style, why fight it?  Step away from the scissors -- better yet, bury them in the yard!


----------



## DearJohn (Nov 18, 2011)

I am jealous ya'll.  But that is ok ya'll keeping me on my game so that one day I'll be all up in this challenge talking ish.  WHIP LENGTH 2014 HERE I COME!!!

Ya'll are my hair idols.  muah and good luck ladies.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 18, 2011)

regina07 said:


> bebezazueta - I'm in for an intervention!  If your hair doesn't grow in a blunt style, why fight it?  Step away from the scissors -- better yet, bury them in the yard!



bebezazueta 

I 2nd that, step away from the scissors, I blunt cut and all it did was mess up my hair length goals, cause technically if I hadn't cut I would be Whip already, I'm just saying.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 18, 2011)

regina07 & Lucia thanks! Yall are right on time. Wisdom & advice is so on point. I been bad.  I need to throw away my scissors.  I cut like at least 3-5 inches in different spots on my head this year.   I should be WL but oh wells. My ends are nice so I'll just NOT wear my hair straight. Good thing I'm getting a salonsrus dryer for Christmas so I can Rollerset. 

I was going to trim again next month but I'll skip it. I been trimming & NOT dusting monthly since July. I need to be spanked!

I have decided to leave the scissors alone until March 2012.  Help!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's my starting pic! I trimmed about .5in off the tips.  I have 2in til WL and 5in total til HL, so about 3.5in to WHIP length.  

My goal is 1) STOP getting trims by SHS (I would've been at WHIP had I not been chasing blunt ends)...I know my hair grows uneven but the ends are never split or raggedy 2) Be at full WL by April, WHIP by September, and HL by December.   I think I can manage if I keep the scissors away and continue to protective style.  Let's do this!


----------



## beauti (Nov 20, 2011)

*bigbrowneyez....WOW! just...beautiful! *


----------



## rririla (Nov 20, 2011)

[USER][/USER]*@bigbrowneyez....ur hair is!!!!....
*


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Nov 20, 2011)

beauti rririla thank you! Can't wait to get this challenge under way!


----------



## prospurr4 (Nov 20, 2011)

bigbrowneyez, you have beautiful hair, and your ends are SPECTACULAR!


----------



## Mische (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm lurking in this thread debating on whether to join and just have to say:

bigbrowneyez the shape of your hair is absolutely perfect. Your ends are in terrific shape.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Mische! You should join this challenge with us! If nothing else it gives us something to shoot for with great support and inspiration.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 20, 2011)

Did I join this challenge?  If not, then this is me joining.  LOL

Figured I'm bound to get here in 2012 by Dec than the HL 2012 CHALLENGE.  Getting a relaxer in a few weeks so that'll be my starting pic. Hopefully I can claim MBL then I will only have 4 inches from waist. *all smiles*

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## regina07 (Nov 27, 2011)

prospurr4 -- OMG! Your curls are gorgeous!  How did you do them and how did you get that shine? 

bigbrowneyez -- PLEASE hide the scissors.   Your hair is beautiful and your ends are perfect ...


----------



## Janet' (Nov 27, 2011)

Just wanted to pop in and say Happy Sunday to all of my WHIP length challenger DIVAS!!!!


----------



## prospurr4 (Nov 27, 2011)

regina07 said:


> @prospurr4 -- OMG! Your curls are gorgeous! How did you do them and how did you get that shine?


 
Thanks regina07! Before setting, I washed, added leave-in conditioner, and sealed with just a few drops of safflower oil, which gets me some shine. Then, I rolled my hair _*vertically* _on 1-inch rollers, with plain water.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello whip divas!  Thanks for your patience! I finally updated the challenge list.  It's never too late to join.  We need each other's support.

Welcome to baladi0822 nerdography vestaluv1 blackberry815 Janet' Sondice
pre_medicalrulz Sho_iz_pretty bigbrowneyez 

And to beauti rririla Mische I'm adding yall beautiful heads of hair to this challenge.


----------



## regina07 (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh yeah ... I'm trying this for Christmas.  I want to rock the curls, too!  Thanks!



prospurr4 said:


> Thanks @regina07! Before setting, I washed, added leave-in conditioner, and sealed with just a few drops of safflower oil, which gets me some shine. Then, I rolled my hair _*vertically* _on 1-inch rollers, with plain water.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 27, 2011)

regina07 please come back with pics!


----------



## Mische (Nov 28, 2011)

@bebezazueta Aw, thanks! This will be my first official challenge, looking forward to it.

*A) List your Reggie*
I will shampoo 1x a week, followed by my protein reconstructor and moisture DC. Airdry either straight down using the scarf method or in 6-8 braids. I will only use direct heat after a fresh relaxer--so 4x in 2012. I will stretch relaxers to 12 weeks and not experiment like I did this summer which resulted in a slight setback. I plan to dust more frequently next year because my fine hair tends to look thin towards the ends.

*B) # of inches til whip or hip length*
I think like 3" til Whip. I'm short. 

*C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol*
Too many to name, honestly.

I will post a starting pic at the end of the year.


----------



## rririla (Nov 28, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Hello whip divas!  Thanks for your patience! I finally updated the challenge list.  It's never too late to join.  We need each other's support.
> 
> Welcome to @baladi0822  @nerdography @vestaluv1 @blackberry815 @Janet' @Sondice
> @pre_medicalrulz @Sho_iz_pretty @bigbrowneyez
> ...




Thanx Bebe....but this is gonna be a stretch, however since u called me out I'm gonna come back with a starting pic and all the other info when I wake up. lol...How was your Holiday btw?....miss ya lady.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 28, 2011)

Yea Mische & rririla thanks for answering the call. 

rririla hello gawgeous!  Missing you too lady!


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 28, 2011)

I washed my hair last night and it was horrible. 

I started early afternoon and was so lazy and tired I didn't finish until about 11:45pm

Honestly I was dreading washing, and while washing dreading it still. About 9:30pm Mr. says so R you washing that stuff out, So I had to get to rinsing and steaming in my Alter Ego. 

Afterwards  I was like wow, I like, and I could tell it grew just a smidge  HUH, Will be cutting some of it but my hair grows from Sept/October to March/April. THEN it creeps about 1/8 of an inch a month for the rest of the year.  crazy head of mine.

I will be hiding it until April 2012, I am sure this will work for me. 

I might hide the whole year not sure. ALOT going on in 2012.  
I don't want hair to be on my mind! At all!

But I still have to take care of it right?


----------



## Janet' (Nov 28, 2011)

JJamiah...Girl...how long have I been talking about washing   And I still haven't washed...The shame, the shame!!


----------



## beauti (Nov 28, 2011)

And to @beauti @rririla @Mische I'm adding yall beautiful heads of hair to this challenge. [/QUOTE]

*aw hell it was quite ambitious of me to sign up for that HL in 2012 challenge so why not this one,too! more than likely i'll just make it it waist but lemme dream! *



A) List your Reggie 
*dont really have one, the only thing that is consistant is my protective styling by hiding my hair. products i'm using right now are:CON creme shampoo, silicon mix bamboo con, mixture of suave coconut con and castor oil as a moisterizer*
B) # of inches til whip or hip length *not sure...will post starting pic on jan1st*
C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol

Babygurl 
sylver2 
FlowerHair 
BeautifulESQ 
silverlotus
Candy828
BostonMaria
MsKibibi
divinempress

**used to stalk their albums faithfully when i first started my journey*
*they might not all be at HL but they inspired me nontheless *


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks beauti LOL!  It's a stretch for HL for me too. But hey why not!


----------



## rririla (Nov 29, 2011)

*FIRST CHALLENGE EVER*.....*PEER PRESSURE I TELL YA'*.....

So here it goes...

*1) LIST REGGIE:

WEN GINGER PUMPKIN OR CO-WASH WITH TRADER JOE'S TEA TREE CON.
ADD LEAVE IN (CURRENTLY HAVE 3 IN ROTATION), AND A LIL QHEMET BIOLOGICS, SEAL WITH COCONUT OIL.
AIR DRY IN POCAHONTAS BRAIDS OR ROLLERSET

SHAMPOO/DC 2X A MONTH

HENNA ONCE A MONTH

2) # OF INCHES TIL WHIP OR HIP LENGTH.... Lord only knows, I feel like it might be about 8 inches but it may as well be 16 inches as slow as my hair grows

3)LHCF GOAL IDOL.....2 MANY TO NAME...SOME I ADMIRE FOR THE THICKNESS AND SOME I ADMIRE FOR THE LENGTH. I WOULD BE NAMING ABOUT 75% OF THE BOARD IF YOU LET ME.

ALSO WILL BE DUSTING EVERY 3 MONTHS, SO WHIP LENGTH REALISTICALLY IS GOING TO BE 2013 FOR ME....I HOPEerplexed

***MY SIGGY IS MY STARTING PIC***
*


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 29, 2011)

YOU know what rririla You complaining about your hair and it is FABULOUS Girl Stop


----------



## rririla (Nov 29, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> YOU know what @rririlla You complaining about your hair and it is FABULOUS Girl Stop :dig:




Go into my album girl.....it has been the same length for a year!!!! Not gonna complain though....just gonna suck it up.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 29, 2011)

Sometimes it is about changing it up a little to get over the hump. SOmething is keeping it there.


----------



## rririla (Nov 29, 2011)

^^^^ EXACTLY!!!!! I JUST CAN'T FIGURE OUT WHAT! JJamiah


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 29, 2011)

SMH rririla and all that gorgeous hair!

I looked at your Reggie and maybe you can tweak it by using a ceramides rich oil to seal with instead of coconut oil. I can't explain but I retained less when I sealed with coconut oil. I now am back to a heavier one which is a half/half mix of sunflower oil (ceramides) & JBCO. 

THANKS for joining us in your first challenge!  LOL!


----------



## rririla (Nov 29, 2011)

@bebezazueta,

 LOL...Thanx but u already know my feelings on this hair....we can discuss that behind the scenes thougherplexed...


And you are right....I was using Wheat germ oil which smelled awful but worked well, I just never repurchased once the bottle was done b/c the stench was too much.  All the other oils just kinda' sat on my hair or made my face breakout...I may have to just crack and buy another bottle because it did work well...thanx for jarring my memory!....


And thanx for having me....in response to ur last comment...lol


----------



## regina07 (Nov 29, 2011)

rririla - Welcome!  Can't decide which side I like better -- straight or curly..both look good.

Y'know I seal with wgo in the summer.  The stench doesn't last too long.  For winter, I like shea butter/castor oil/EVCO because it's heavier.  

Do you have breakage?  Or is your hair maybe resting before it starts growing again?


----------



## rririla (Nov 29, 2011)

[USER][/USER]





regina07 said:


> @rririla - Welcome!  Can't decide which side I like better -- straight or curly..both look good.
> 
> Y'know I seal with wgo in the summer.  The stench doesn't last too long.  For winter, I like shea butter/castor oil/EVCO because it's heavier.
> 
> Do you have breakage?  Or is your hair maybe resting before it starts growing again?




[USER][/USER]regina07

AWWWWWWW....Thank you for the input....and the compliment! So does your hair take on the smell of whatever leave-in u used before u sealed with the oil or does it just smell like nothing?.....I only used the oil in my deep conditioners because I thought it would linger. But I think I will try using it as a leave in. I will let you know how it goes.

As far as breakage, I was doing really well all last year and the beginning of 2011 but then......I did something very foolish with dye and my hair just broke like crazy so now I am starting to get my breakage under control again, but I feel like I would have been much further without the setback from AUG/SEPT OF 11'....ahhh well live and learn.....but I do appreciate ur advice...and I never know when my hair is in the resting ''phase'' as it seems to be always ''resting'' lol


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 29, 2011)

^^^ @rririla you know your silly LOL

Just TLC and recovering from your dye encounter you'll get there no giving up


----------



## regina07 (Nov 29, 2011)

rririla - WGO smells for about 5 min then the smell fades (or my nose got used to it!).  i could always smell the peppermint oil I added to it tho'.  I'd mix WGO with some sweet almond oil just to not use so much WGO.

it's funny -- Seeing your hair stuck at BSL reminds me of my hair.  I could grow my hair to BSL in the blink of an eye but after that  -- nothing.  I thought BSL was terminal for me and it had stopped growing....until I realized that I was dying 1-1.5" of gray hair new growth every 6-8 weeks.  DUH.  My hair was growing just fine.  I just wasn't retaining any length!  Every bit of growth was evened out by the breakage.

You just need to figure out how to get over the hump of BSL.  And you will .....


----------



## rririla (Nov 29, 2011)

@ Jjamiah 

I know that's why I am going to just shut up about it and see what happens with no heat or color and protective styling.....thanx for the push though...lol

@regina07

See, I still felt like I could smell the wgo when I had it mixed with Aubreys HSR...But I never tried adding essential oils to it...so I am going to try the peppermint and see what that does. My SO is a very sensitive to smell so I have to be careful or he gets migraines and upset stomach....he likes peppermint though....so this might be what helps me get over the bsl hump. Also I have no business coloring b/c I don't even have greys....I just like jet black hair....I did 2 Surya henna colors (within a week of each other) and then used Tints of Nature permanent color....*don't judge me* I know I was stupid....I was feeling myself because I had been having really great progress as far as shedding and breakage up until that point and then I effed it up trying to be cute!....Well I am going to take you guys suggestions n see what happens....I also got some Qhemet Biologics which I love!!!! So we will see.


----------



## regina07 (Nov 29, 2011)

rririla -- oh girl, if your SO is sensitive to smell, I don't know about WGO!  The peppermint oil will mask some of it but I bet he'll still get whiffs of WGO and think "DAYUM!"  

No judgement on the permanent color!  Like I said, I dye my greys every 6-8 weeks using Garnier Fructis permanent color.  I just make sure to get the roots and follow up with some intense DC'ing.

I figure I'll do cute when my hair hangs on my old lady booty!  Until then it's old lady buns.


----------



## rririla (Nov 29, 2011)

[USER][/USER]regina07

^^^^^^ That is part of the reason I stopped using it also, he hated the smell, but if I dc'd with it I would make sure to wash it out...I am still trying to figure out a way to incorporate it though because I had great retention with it.....and I hear ya about the color, I am going to b the same way but first I need to get this hair back together. 

I don't think it was the Tints of Nature per say, just the fact that I did like 3 color processes within a month of each other....smh wth was I thinking????....anyway, I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 30, 2011)

Starting pic & reggie coming Saturday!    

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 30, 2011)

I need to pay special attention to my edges this week they feel dry. 

I am going to Treat my hair with DRC, then Steam in once of my very conditioning DC's Alter Ego mixed with Proclaim mask. Leave it in for 45 minutes. My edges are crying for moisture. Grrrrr.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2011)

My starting pic Won't take another until December 2012 I am going to work on my ends , so Dusting and trims and extra conditioning.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Dec 1, 2011)

^^ jealous 

Did I mention I want in this challenge?  Just when I thought no more in 2012.  I guess I was wrong

ETA: I need a new pic, I have had a cut and a grown out since my avatar.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 2, 2011)

JJamiah WOW! are you at hip on your way to booty length?!  I'm buying me some wigs & hiding my hair too. I just can't cornrow at all. That's the only thing stopping me. Anywho your hair is gorgeous!!!!!!!

Bunmistress welcome!  Thanks for joining us!  I'll add your name later from my computer.


----------



## regina07 (Dec 2, 2011)

such beautiful hair on this thread  .... glad I can be a part of it.


----------



## rririla (Dec 2, 2011)

@JJamiah   I second what BEBE said....u are on ur way to booty length lol...kutgw...love ur dedication to hiding ur hair, it is certainly paying off.

And [USER][/USER]regina07....you have some BEE-YOO-TEE-FUL hair too....I am buying my wgo tomorrow b/c I am off and can experiment...hopefully I will get similar results to what u did!!!!...Thanx again for the advice....

@bebezazueta....lemme know how those wigs work for u....I am going to try you  n regina07 ceramides advice. wish me luck....


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 2, 2011)

rririla uhm you know I'm Gina!  LOL!  So it'll be interesting to get all this hair braided flat & the wigs to fit.


----------



## rririla (Dec 2, 2011)

@bebezazueta...STOP THAT....You are terrible, LOL, I refuse to believe you are Gina I don't care what u say!!!! 

But errruhhhh.....you do need to find someone who cornrows to get that hair to lay down...hubby?...sister?...or you could learn on youtube....


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 2, 2011)

rririla bebezazueta Thanks so much, rririla this is after I bunned it up, the first sent pics were of just fresh blow dried hair.

I think if Found the Culprit for the W. I wash my hair straight down the middle. AS of TODAY, I am going to wash my hair int he shower combed directly back and will check in 3 months to see if that issue has increased or decreased. When I washed my hair down flipped over I NEVER had this issue.


----------



## rririla (Dec 2, 2011)

[USER][/USER]JJamiah....You don't have a ''real'' W...that looks like an optical illusion b/c I don't see it in the blow dry pic, only after u bunned and the hair shrunk a lil bit....but I wash my hair the same way so I will be very upset if it does, in fact cause the W effect...I will be watching this closely!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 2, 2011)

I told the Mr. I @rririla I notice this became a issue once I started parting down the middle. Keep an eye on it with me. But now I will be going in the shower bathing suit to wash my hair because I do some many steps I will be hopping in and out atleast 3-4 times LOL


U wash with a part down the middle?

See I comb the hair down? ALOT in this way.


----------



## rririla (Dec 2, 2011)

@JJamiah...

U wash with a part down the middle?


^^^^^Yup. it makes my hair easier to wash and condition, (less tangles) Sometimes I think people get a W b/c that's where the skull sticks out further also known as a ''hook'', lol....but maybe it pushes the hair a lil further out or up (like how a ladies hemline might cock up in the back due to her booty making her skirt sit up higher in the middle?)....I could totally be wrong, after all I am seriously sleep deprived at the moment!!!!

I hope I am wrong though, because I have a serious 'hook' in the back of my head!!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 2, 2011)

rririla said:


> @JJamiah...
> 
> U wash with a part down the middle?
> 
> ...


 
I wash mine like that too but not any more, next wash is in shower.

NO nothing up with my head you so darn silly.  
I think it is the parting for My case and the combing down and brushing down. I think for my center it is a lot of pressure. I am going to try and see what happens 

rririla


----------



## MissMasala5 (Dec 2, 2011)

My hair was WL until yesterday. I cut off my see-through ends and am left with the spot between BSL and MBL. Is my hair too short to be in this challenge? My goal is to get what I cut off back, but with care and attention, two things that slacked off towards start of summer 2011.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 2, 2011)

MissMasala5 said:


> My hair was WL until yesterday. I cut off my see-through ends and am left with the spot between BSL and MBL. Is my hair too short to be in this challenge? My goal is to get what I cut off back, but with care and attention, two things that slacked off towards start of summer 2011.



your hair is just right for this challenge. I wish I was between mbl and wl. I need a length check asap 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 3, 2011)

rririla girl none of us can corn row. It's sad. 

I searched YouTube but couldn't find a good tutorial. I need step by step. any suggestions?

MissMasala5 I agree pre_medicalrulz come on in & WELCOME!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 3, 2011)

rririla I was thinking about you and looked over your Reggie & noticed you don't do protein treatments. I thought they helped with breakage from hair dye. Maybe Janet' can chime in since she is also a beautiful colored natural. 

I just want us ALL to do well!


----------



## rririla (Dec 3, 2011)

@bebezazueta,


Unfortunately I don't have any suggestions on corn row tutorials, I just know that some of the other ladies go on youtube to learn how to do certain styles....I think there are some men on there that were doing a good job of teaching b/c you know they aren't made to learn that as kids....that might help, I think I saw something the other day...I will look and get back to you....

Also, I use henna and I read online that it "acts" as a protein so I shouldn't use any additional protein or it could cause extreme dryness,(I am protein sensitive) but I used to use Nexxus emergency before I started henna-ing and that was ok, but I like henna better. Thank you for the suggestion though. You are always so helpful


----------



## constance (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's my starting pic. I straightened with a curling iron so it's not bone straight but the length is pretty much [email protected] 1.5-2 inches below WL. Looks like I need another 3 inches to HL (where my hand is resting). 






Lovely hair in this thread!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2011)

OooOOoooOOOkay here is my starting pic and regi for this challenge. 

A) List your Reggie 
I will continue with protective styles in wigs 100% of the time and keeping up with my moisture and protein balance. 

B) # of inches til whip or hip length 
I am 4 inches to WL and 6 inches to WHIP

C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol
oooOOoooOOOooo  Toy NJoy and a few others.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 4, 2011)

I am doing a light trim when I break my braids down. 
After that I will wash and cornrow it right back up. I was lazy before not doing my own braids. I find that doing them helps me to not leave them in for 5-6 weeks. I am doing 2-3 weeks at a time. So I can deep condition and keep my protein treatments up.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Dec 4, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> OooOOoooOOOkay here is my starting pic and regi for this challenge.
> 
> A) List your Reggie
> I will continue with protective styles in wigs 100% of the time and keeping up with my moisture and protein balance.
> ...



That's really great progress from your august pic! looks healthy and full!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2011)

awwww Thank you bigbrowneyez


----------



## Lucia (Dec 4, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz

here's the album link 

http://public.fotki.com/Lucia3k/lucias_progress/updates-2011-/


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 4, 2011)

Lucia you have NICE FULL AND THICK HAIR!! YUMMMMMMYYYY!!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 4, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz looking good lady!  Your progress in your siggy is amazing. KUTGW & you definitely are well on your way to whip


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 5, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> pre_medicalrulz looking good lady!  Your progress in your siggy is amazing. KUTGW & you definitely are well on your way to whip



Thank you very much! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Janet' (Dec 5, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> rririla I was thinking about you and looked over your Reggie & noticed you don't do protein treatments. I thought they helped with breakage from hair dye. Maybe Janet' can chime in since she is also a beautiful colored natural.
> 
> I just want us ALL to do well!



bebezazueta YES, for me protein treatments were a must, but that was because I had serious blonde color. I used the Aphogee 2-Step every 8 to 12 weeks. I know that it helped with the protection of my hair and I would recommend it!!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 5, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz You are definitely on the grow! I would definitely claim MBL because you wear your bra low and it looks like the bottom of your brastrap is the beginning of MBL!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 5, 2011)

Janet' said:


> pre_medicalrulz You are definitely on the grow! I would definitely claim MBL because you wear your bra low and it looks like the bottom of your brastrap is the beginning of MBL!!!!



thanks Janet'   

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## rririla (Dec 5, 2011)

[USER][/USER]@ pre medical rulz.....ur retention is on point, ur hair looks great!...


----------



## rririla (Dec 5, 2011)

[USER][/USER]@ Janet'....Thank you, I have the aphogee 2 step but I hated how it felt running all over the place....not a fan of sticky hair products on my neck especially when it hardens, but I am trying to keep some sort of protein in my regular routine, I will see how it goes in a few months...thanx again.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 5, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> I wash mine like that too but not any more, next wash is in shower.
> 
> NO nothing up with my head you so darn silly.
> I think it is the parting for My case and the combing down and brushing down. I think for my center it is a lot of pressure. I am going to try and see what happens
> ...



I always wash in the shower now and I part it into 2 sections it's much easier for my thick hair its faster less tangles and less
Problems. I used to flip my hair over and wash until I realized the drain was chewing up my ends.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 5, 2011)

rririla said:


> [USER][/USER]@ Janet'....Thank you, I have the aphogee 2 step but I hated how it felt running all over the place....not a fan of sticky hair products on my neck especially when it hardens, but I am trying to keep some sort of protein in my regular routine, I will see how it goes in a few months...thanx again.



ITA w Janet' 
Nothing beats Aphogee it's a heavy protein and does he job well but it's really messy I try using GPB protein on dry hair as the instructions say every other week and you may not need the Aphogee so often or at all.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 5, 2011)

Lucia said:


> I always wash in the shower now and I part it into 2 sections it's much easier for my thick hair its faster less tangles and less
> Problems. I used to flip my hair over and wash until I realized the drain was chewing up my ends.


 

Wow, I think I am going to first try to put my little hair strainer in the sink and flip. IF this does not work off to the shower. I would love to do it in the SUmmer though.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 5, 2011)

rririla said:


> @ Janet'....Thank you, I have the aphogee 2 step but I hated how it felt running all over the place....not a fan of sticky hair products on my neck especially when it hardens, but I am trying to keep some sort of protein in my regular routine, I will see how it goes in a few months...thanx again.


 

Put your hair up away from your face keep a cloth in one hand and spray with the other if anything drips wipe it immediately. and keep it moving. or use a towel, and use it like a U shape clip the front with the hair over the towel. spray all residue should go on the towel. PM me for further details if I am not clear. I babble sometimes.


----------



## rririla (Dec 6, 2011)

@Lucia

I have GPB too, I will be doing it on dry hair and see how it works for me. also I know what u mean about flipping the hair, I no longer wash in my sink. For reasons other than it chewing up my ends, but that just made it even more official.

@JJamiah

I tried all that, but that mess was still runny and I hate the way it feels to the touch...Will call you tomorrow so we can talk though lol....( and by talk, I mean I ask a million hair questions)


----------



## ImFree27 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm joining,

Currently I"m 4 inches from WSL

Regimen
Wash and deep condition and ACV rinse every 2 weeks, I also do S&D on wash days, no more trims for me, S&D only. I moisturize and put hair in cornrows and wear wigs, I've  been wearing wigs for the past 4 months now.  

Here is my length check from October 9th, I will post another end of month, when I straightend.  I'm also doing the sulfur challenge, I put the oil on my scalp daily.


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 25, 2011)

How's everyone doing.  I flat ironed and trimmed some hair so my tail is just hitting waistlength.  The rest of my hair is MBL a little above WL.  I don't have splits but I've been getting a lot of single strand knots and with my heavy shedding I stay getting hairballs".   I've had to cut out several that I couldn't work out with the pin.  I'm going to be experimenting with methods this year.  I hope I don't cause a set back. I want to have a nice "hemline" of Whip hair by the end of the year.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 25, 2011)

I flat ironed and trimmed/cut(first trim since Dec 2008). My bottom layer was always longer than my crown because my nape grows faster. Prior to the trim my tail was about 2" below WL. I tried to even things out a little so I trimmed/cut anywhere between 1.5"-3" depending. And now I'm about an inch above WL. I'm in the hyh challenge so I'm not posting pics until 12/31.


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 25, 2011)

I plan to do a texlax touchup next Friday (12/30).  Then, I will straighten my hair enough (never use direct heat) to do a length check and get a decent starting pic for this challenge. 

I hope everyone is having a Merry Christmas!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas Whip divas and welcome to the new challengers!  I'll update the challenger list soon. 

Don't forget to post an "official" start pic by 1/1/12. Let's get our retention on point!  HHG!


----------



## LimitedEdition (Dec 26, 2011)

Stop on in and introduce yourself. 

Hi ladies!! Im here because my family has been great, but Ive annoyed them. They need a break from me and my hair obsession. I respect that, but I still need a support group. You guys are it! 

A) List your Reggie 
As of yet I have no regimen. Im hoping to continue my heat diet, moisturize and seal daily and retain my growth. I feel that my heat abuse, inconsistent moisturizing and constant cutting have put a damper on my hair progress. I hope to make more use of rollersetting and protective styling. 

B) # of inches til whip or hip length
4-6 inches to whip, I wont even anticipate hip because I dont think I want hair that long. I want ot reach whip and maintain there for thickness. My ultimate goal is blunt whip length. I should reach whip by December. Ill worry about thickening the ends to a blunt hemline later, getting there is 90% of the battle.

C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol
Each and every one listed here!

Pics to come. It will only be one section of hair stretched by hand because Im on a heat diet.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 29, 2011)

Than you!! rririla

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Mische (Dec 30, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Don't forget to post an "official" start pic by 1/1/12. Let's get our retention on point!  HHG!


I haven't taken length check pics of my hair in forever (I always wear it in braidouts or otherwise bumped under) but I had to take one so I didn't fail my first challenge before it even started. 

Here is my not so great picture. I'm 9 1/2 weeks post and I promise when I relax at the end of January I will update with a better one, sorry!


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 31, 2011)

Unfortunately, I will have to bow out gracefully from this challenge, ladies.

I straightened my hair today for my starting pic, but I am VERY unhappy with my ends.  I wore a LOT of *high* manipulation styles in 2011, which resulted in thinner ends and almost no length retention.    So, 2012 will be the year that I really "baby" my hair.

I hope every challenger reaches her goal.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 31, 2011)

i'm kinda late to the game, but hopefully i can still get in...if not i'm going to be stalking this challenge anyway - hoping to watch and LEARN!!

Okay. I'm in. Hesitantly. 

My Vitals

Current Length: hovering somewhere around BSL.....still! (ugh!)
Regimen: none established yet. I'll be relying on all of you to help me build one and using this thread to learn about my hair by learning about what all of you are doing!
Plans: (see above)
Inches from Whip length: 5-7 inches
WHip Length Date: Dec 31, 2012 at 11:59:59  (God willing)
LHCF Idol: i have waaaay too many to list


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 31, 2011)

prospurr4  you never know you may just come back strong next year!

wyldcurlz not too late hun and welcome!


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 31, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @prospurr4  you never know you may just come back strong next year!
> !



Thanks @bebezazueta for the e-hug and encouraging words.  I do plan to still  reach WHIP length in 2012, but I will do it by "hiding" my hair for the  next 12 months, with very few exceptions.  So I won't be able to post update pics during the year, as part of this challenge....didn't want to break the rules.   I'll be watching ya'll though!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 31, 2011)

prospurr4 it's ok. I just want to see us all make it in the end!  I understand a few ladies will be hiding their hair & I support that all the way!


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 31, 2011)

I want to join this challenge. I'm going for HL this year and I want to get all the challenges from MBL to HL, lol.


A) List your Reggie: My reggie is simple. I'm washing and conditioning 1 to 2 times a week. I alternate between protein and moisturizing conditioner. I air dry 100% of the time and I may flat iron if I feel like it, but I usually bun or ponytail because I'm  lazy. I do flexi rod sets on dry hair. I plan to do more braid outs and in the Spring/Summer I'm going to cowash more.

B) # of inches til whip or hip length: I don't exactly know

C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol: Everyone on LHCF. Regardless of length the heads of hair I see here are just so pretty. A few of my favorites are @mwedzi, @baladi0822, @LynnieB, andpreciousfa02 

Pictures from September and December in my Siggie.


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Dec 31, 2011)

I was about to come in and join until I saw all these beautiful heads. I can't hang...I need to get to WL first lol. I'll be lurking!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 31, 2011)

MissAlinaRose are you serious?  Your hair is amazing!  Come on in!  I'm not WL yet either.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 31, 2011)

These are my starting pics for 2012. I trimmed 1.5"-3" (depending on the area) trying to even out my layers and get rid of a see thru tail that was forming. C'mon w'hip length and beyond in 2012. I'm going to be protective styling under weaves/wigs 99% of the time. And making a commitment to follow my regimen.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jan 1, 2012)

DesignerCurls said:


> Ok so I still have not done an official length check. I'm trying to wait as long as I can.  So I don't have an length check pic yet
> 
> *A) List your Reggie *
> ~Wash once a week (for now)
> ...



eta: 
*B) # of inches til whip or hip length 
4" til WL & 10" til whip length (hoping for 1" or so a month)  

starting pic (same as siggie)

*


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello ladies, I took a two week hiatus cuz I was horribly upset and sad.  I went to the salon for my relaxer on dec 17 and i had 2in from WL on the left and 1.5in on the right.  I wanted to the stylist to simply even it up, a .5in trim.  My ends were already in perfect shape, I just wanted it even cuz I had planned to wear my hair straight for the holidays.  Surprise surprise, I walk out with a 2in trim.  So that's it.  I give stylists the benefit of the doubt time and time again but I'm officially becoming a self-trimmer (if at all).  I threw away my shears and i'm not buying any til 2013.  I should have been at WL sooo long ago but those trims...

Enough venting, a setback is a comeback right ladies? And this gives me a fresh start so I can see exactly how much growth I can attain on a monthly and year basis. I'm PSing 100% this year.  I'm doing the 6month stretch that I've always wanted to do. I'm measuring and taking pics monthly to personally track my progress.  I won't post a pic until my 6month relaxer. 2012 is my year.

A) List your Reggie: 100% PS (mostly buns), Joico shampoo and conditioner, GPB protein deep conditioning 1x/month, Argan oil and NTM leave-in

B) # of inches til whip or hip length: 4in to WL, 6in to WHIP


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 1, 2012)

> These are my starting pics for 2012. I trimmed 1.5"-3" (depending on the area) trying to even out my layers and get rid of a see thru tail that was forming. C'mon w'hip length and beyond in 2012. I'm going to be protective styling under weaves/wigs 99% of the time. And making a commitment to follow my regimen.



Your hair looks amazing!!

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## CandyCurls (Jan 1, 2012)

...............................


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 1, 2012)

KandyCurls said:


> Starting the year off with new color and a trim. Hiding my hair in braids until April 2012!



Nice color!!


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Jan 1, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> @MissAlinaRose are you serious?  Your hair is amazing!  Come on in!  I'm not WL yet either.



Thannk you for your kindness bebezazueta. I'll go ahead and take the plunge. 

A) My regimen goes as follow:
Wash & Style Routine once a week-


shampoo with giovanni smooth as silk shampoo
condition/detangle with pantene's curly series
moisturize with giovanni direct
style with x-treme gel or fantasia ic
If I decide to do tiny braids using my own natural hair, I will co-wash every day/every other day with pantene's curly series, add a spray leave in (Aussie Moist Hair Insurance), and xtreme gel to make the ends curly up. I keep the braids in for 3-4 weeks at a time (summer time mostly).


B) I am maybe 2-3inches to full waist. I'm not completely sure.


C) HL goal idols: Longhairdontcare2011 (not sure if she's on LHCF) and mwedzi (not sure if she's HL but her hair is the biz)


D) Starting Pic is from September 2011 




I also want to attach a starting pic of my small braids that I like to do without extensions because I would like to see how much longer they will look at the W'Hip length stage.


----------



## anon123 (Jan 1, 2012)

MissAlinaRose said:


> Thannk you for your kindness @bebezazueta. I'll go ahead and take the plunge.
> 
> A) My regimen goes as follow:
> Wash & Style Routine once a week-
> ...



 i desperately wish i could have braids like yours. how long did it take you to put them in? even more, how long did it take you to take them out?

you and i are about the same length :wink2:


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Jan 1, 2012)

mwedzi said:


> i desperately wish i could have braids like yours. how long did it take you to put them in? even more, how long did it take you to take them out?
> 
> you and i are about the same length :wink2:



@mwedzi
 Thank you, and I love your hair! 

I think for these braids it took me a good 16 hours over a period of 3 days (starting Friday). Also, it took me about a week to take out, but I think it's worth it considering that it's a style I don't have to worry about for the summer.

Even though that might sound bad it's not. I never do my braids (or take them out for that matter) in one sitting. I refuse to let my hair hold me hostage  I  always do just enough for what my time schedule permits and put it up  in a creative style until it is all done. 

Hope that helps! I would love to see your hair in some small braids. I think they would look awesome!!

ETA: I would also like to say that the key to my braids is that I like to braid the small section all the way down. Some people can braid half of a section and leave the rest out to make it "curly" and mine doesn't really curl on it's own like that. Plus I like the hang time from braiding it all the way down. They are often mistaken for sisterlocks.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## regina07 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year ladies! 

Was in Paris for New Years and came back frustrated with my hair.  I tried a rollerset before I left -- EPIC FAIL -- and had to buy leave-in conditioner because it rained and I forgot my hair products.   To top it off, I realized that most of my Sep shedding was from my crown so I had short curly hairs sprouting up all over the top of my head  (not cute)

Maybe I'm frustrated because I'm realizing how much work growing really long hair is and I don't know if I can handle it at WHIP/TBL.  Or maybe it's because every strand of hair seems to be a different freakin'  length.  Or maybe because I'm not enjoying it straight or curly -- straight exaggerates the uneven ends and curly gets matted and tangled no matter how much product I put on it.

Back to bunning tomorrow ...


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey guys I guess I'll post my start pics in here too.  I've been having issues with my ends.  I'm experiencing end envy and insecurity.  Tried to trim but not a great result.  But I did make some progress this past year.  The majority of my hair is MBL with the tail hovering over waist.  We'll see how far I can go this year.  @mwedzi  Where can I buy some quality moderately priced starter hair sticks?


----------



## classychic1908 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd like to join!!


A) List your Reggie 
I cowash weekly or sometimes every other week. I baggy some nights and use a moisture spritz most days.  I wear my hair in a bun most of the time.  On the weekends I might wear it down shake and go style. I only use heat once or twice a year. 

B) # of inches til whip or hip length
Not sure...

C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol
LynnieB :notworthy


----------



## anon123 (Jan 2, 2012)

Carrie A said:


> Hey guys I guess I'll post my start pics in here too.  I've been having issues with my ends.  I'm experiencing end envy and insecurity.  Tried to trim but not a great result.  But I did make some progress this past year.  The majority of my hair is MBL with the tail hovering over waist.  We'll see how far I can go this year.  @mwedzi  Where can I buy some quality moderately priced starter hair sticks?



I'm not sure what you like or what your price range is, but you could try Crystal Mood.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Jan 2, 2012)

Ladies, i'm having trouble with tangles, knots and fur balls (yes. fur balls. Lol)

How often do you detangle or comb through your hair in general? 

I assume part of the problem is because i only do it when my hair is wet and loaded with conditioner, but all these tangles - I can't deal with it anymore. 

On top of that, my ends are sooo thin (hormonal issue according to my dermatologist)...actually my hair is thinning throughout. It looks horrible. I've got some length to it, but...losing so much in the detangling process or when trying to style it is scaring me. 

Please let me know what you're doing to stop tangles.


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 5, 2012)

I know the year is five days old, but here are my starting pics:
I'm still tweaking my regimen but I think I'll use heat more often so I'll get fewer ssks. DC twice monthly, use Infusium 23 several times a week. I hope to get vitamins by the end of the month. I'm looking at Nioxin.


----------



## beauti (Jan 5, 2012)

beauti said:


> And to @beauti @rririla @Mische I'm adding yall beautiful heads of hair to this challenge.


 
*aw hell it was quite ambitious of me to sign up for that HL in 2012 challenge so why not this one,too! more than likely i'll just make it it waist but lemme dream! *



A) List your Reggie 
*dont really have one, the only thing that is consistant is my protective styling by hiding my hair. products i'm using right now are:CON creme shampoo, silicon mix bamboo con, mixture of suave coconut con and castor oil as a moisterizer*
B) # of inches til whip or hip length *not sure...will post starting pic on jan1st*
C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol

@Babygurl 
@sylver2 
@FlowerHair 
@BeautifulESQ 
@silverlotus
@Candy828
@BostonMaria
@MsKibibi
@divinempress

**used to stalk their albums faithfully when i first started my journey*
*they might not all be at HL but they inspired me nontheless *[/QUOTE]

*my starting pic*


----------



## classychic1908 (Jan 7, 2012)

Starting Pics!!


----------



## remnant (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm joining


----------



## remnant (Jan 7, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Stop on in and introduce yourself.
> A) List your Reggie
> B) # of inches til whip or hip length
> C) Tell us your LHCF HL goal idol


 
 Hi I'm remnant 
A) Reggie: I'm in the Wig Challenge 2012 and HYH Challenge
Protective style (cornrows) for 4/5 weeks
Cowash every other week
ACV rinse as needed
DC every other week with avocado + natural oils + sheabutter+ coconut milk + Le Kair olive oil cholesterol creme
Moisturise and seal as needed with Scurl like moisturiser and natural oils
Henna every 3 to 6 months

B) IDK I'll measure next week

C)Njoy but I don't know if she's HL already.


----------



## classychic1908 (Jan 8, 2012)

wyldcurlz said:


> Ladies, i'm having trouble with tangles, knots and fur balls (yes. fur balls. Lol)
> 
> How often do you detangle or comb through your hair in general?
> 
> ...



wyldcurlz
For me the best way to avoid tangles is to keep my hair uber moisturized. I have coarse, dry hair, so I leave in my DC (AOWC)  and seal with castor oil and gel. I swear by my aloe glycerin mix for moisturizing my hair between wash days.  This might sound strange, but using gel to keep my hair smooth also helps me to reduce tangling.  Oh and baggying several times a week.  

Side note perhaps defining your individual curls might help reduce tangling as well.  The curly primer method might be helpful.

I use my fingers to detangle my hair once a week or every other week.  I find that salt added to my conditioner gives me incredible slip and I detangle under the shower stream.  

Have you tried oil rinsing or finger detangling hair after a hot oil treatment?    Or if all else fails break out a serum high in cones and just clarify more often to balance things out.

I hope you are able to find something that works for you!


----------



## LaVgirl (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry I'm late with my starting pic.

I now have 5 inches to reach hip length, if I'm measuring correctly (hopefully I am). Is whip length the halfway mark between waist and the hip bone?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 22, 2012)

^^^^ Yes, it is. 

I did a quick length check on wet hair this morning and it looks like I'm 2 inches from WL. Operative words are 'looks like'. 

W'HIP" may not be a fairytale length for me after all. But I'm def not growing longer than HL.


----------



## regina07 (Jan 22, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz;15111077I did a quick length check on wet hair this morning and it looks like I'm 2 inches from WL. Operative words are 'looks like'. :lachen:
 
W'HIP" may not be a fairytale length for me after all. But I'm def not growing longer than HL. :nono:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I wonder how many folks said "not growing longer than xx" and then went beyond? Lawd knows I'm trying not to get sucked into wanting classic after claiming no longer than tailbone!


----------



## NJoy (Jan 22, 2012)

regina07 said:


> I wonder how many folks said "not growing longer than xx" and then went beyond? Lawd knows I'm trying not to get sucked into wanting classic after claiming no longer than tailbone!


 
Famous last words.  I came to the board wanting MBL, ended up saying that I wanted w'hip with my tail barely touching HL. Now I'm talking full TBL.  I'm hoping I'll be satisfied with that. I just can't image myself classic or more.  (famous last words) 

remnant, I'm flattered. And my longest layer is at HL.


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Jan 22, 2012)

regina07

I'm guilty of this too. My original goal length was a full APL. Then I got there and it seemed too short so I changed to MBL. Now look at me; I am in the w'hip length challenge! lol I'm done for real this time though.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 22, 2012)

Nah my hair's to thick to manage at HL. I cry washing my hair at MBL so uhm yea...WHip is the stopping point for me.  regina07

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## MissMed07 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey girls!

Just rejoining this site after a break. I would love to join in on this challenge. My hair is 4a/b and is natural. As of yesterday its 21 inches long after a trim. I am shooting for 25 inches (post trim) so 26-26.5 just to be safe.

I typically keep my hair weaved up but am giving it a break for the month of feb. before I put in another weave. i intend on weaving it up in two month segments (march 3-may 3; june 3rd -august 3rd; august 3rd to otober 3rd) with a break and length check in october.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Feb 15, 2012)

Just checking in! Haven't been here in awhile.

I was right at MBL but the shedding was horrible.  So a few days ago I did a light protein & DC treatments and decided to dust my ends...on unstretched hair!  I hope I didn't take too much off.  I will PS in twist for the rest of this month.  I might do another DC treatment before I put my twist in.  I will do a official length check at the end of March.

HHG ladies!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 24, 2012)

^^^^ Don't feel bad, I always dust on unstretched hair and in sections at that. Never seemed to make a noticable difference.


----------



## regina07 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey y'all - checking in with an "unofficial may as well make it official" length check.  I didn't realize it's exactly 3 months since my last length check (11/26/11).

Initially I was disappointed because I didn't think there was any change but when I looked at today's pic v my siggy pic, I see there is.  And my hair is only 80% flat ironed

What pleases me is my hair is catching up with the lead hairs from Nov '11.  Overall, the condition of my hair is amazing --- I don't recall it ever being so soft or silky; I have minimal breakage and normal shedding (normal for me) and I have a simple routine that works for me.

On to "W"Hip!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 26, 2012)

Just an update ladies!  I'm 10weeks post right now and I've gotten a good amount of growth.  I blow-dried and flat-ironed as best I could.  I wore it out for the weekend and now its cornrowed up again.  I'm planning a 6month relaxer stretch.  I've been wearing cornrows (no extensions) since Jan 1 and washing and redoing them every week.


1st pic: now
2nd pic: late dec


----------



## wyldcurlz (Mar 10, 2012)

how are you wearing your hair this weekend, W"HIP" length challengers?


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 12, 2012)

*Hello Ladies, I hope Im not to late to join.*

*A.)Regime:** Consistent style:Natural Individual braids ... Washing my hair once or twice a week or as needed. (Doing Insanity workout has me doing more often) 
Hair products are, Giovanni Direct Leave In Conditioner, S-Curl/Carefree curl/ Pink Lotion and Coconut Oil/Olive Oil on scalp and ends.*

*B.)How many Inches until I reach W"Hip" it length or Hip Length:*6 1/2

*C.)Who Is my LHCF hair goal idol:**Toy & Lita*


*My hair is currently In braids and I will take a picture of them when I redo them. Its been 10 days and the oldness is starting to show so I will make sure you all get a picture as soon as possible*​


----------



## Toy (Mar 12, 2012)

PeculiarDaye,Thank you !!!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Mar 12, 2012)

Toy said:


> PeculiarDaye,Thank you !!!



*Your welcome Toy*​


----------



## Lita (Mar 15, 2012)

PeculiarDaye said:


> *Hello Ladies, I hope Im not to late to join.*
> 
> *A.)Regime:** Consistent style:Natural Individual braids ... Washing my hair once or twice a week or as needed. (Doing Insanity workout has me doing more often)
> Hair products are, Giovanni Direct Leave In Conditioner, S-Curl/Carefree curl/ Pink Lotion and Coconut Oil/Olive Oil on scalp and ends.*
> ...



PeculiarDaye Awww,thank you so much... Keep growing...
Re-keep doing what works...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 15, 2012)

Happy Hair Growing to ALL..


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am so excited that I am now 2.5" to 3" till HL. So excited and we will be there before we know it!


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 2, 2012)

Just updating briefly. I'm 4months post relaxer. Still have my hair in braids. I'm relaxing at the end of the month. Can't wait!!! My hair has grown a lot in 4months. I'll do an official length check after my relaxer. But I was redoing my braids last night and was pleasantly surprised at my length.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry I've been absent!  Been on this weightloss journey and been doing nothing to my hair but cowashing & bunning!

But I would like to add that eating more fruits and veggies and exercising 6 days a week has made my hair GROW & THICKEN more than all the hair vitamins, growth aids put together!  I wasted my money on that stuff!  LOL!

Getting my relaxer later on so I'll be back with pics. 15 weeks post feel like 24 weeks post!


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 4, 2012)

bigbrowneyez BEAUTIFUL!  Your hair has gotten longer for sure. Keep it up!


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 4, 2012)

ShawnC YOU GROW GIRL! Can't wait to see you get there!


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Lita you are so sweet!


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 4, 2012)

*passes out* PeculiarDaye is back!  Heyyyyyyyyyyy!  Missed you a lot!  Thanks for joining us!  Encouragement is here!


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 4, 2012)

Toy hey long haired lady!  Are you CL yet?  Can't wait to see where you are!


----------



## Toy (Apr 4, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> @Toy hey long haired lady! Are you CL yet? Can't wait to see where you are!


 

bebezazueta, Hey lady I am almost there i just relaxed my hair saturday so i waiting for it to thickening up a little bit so i can flatiron and see where i am at.


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 4, 2012)

Toy!  Really!  YAYYYYYY!  I'm so excited & can't wait to see!


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 4, 2012)

:kewlpics: loving the length checks in this thread. :blowkiss:


----------



## LaVgirl (Apr 9, 2012)

My first natural length check of the year. I'm a little surprised at my progress as well (especially since I haven't given it the best of care this year) ... it pulls down to the same length (maybe a little longer) as my hair was when it was straightened in January.


----------



## Aicer (Apr 10, 2012)

LaVgirl pretty texture!  What's your regimen and how do you usually style your hair?


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 10, 2012)

LaVgirl your hair looks so healthy! very pretty!


----------



## winnettag (Apr 12, 2012)

Subscribing!
I really need some hairspiration.
I've been neglecting my hair badly...no regimen at all. 
You ladies are doing great!


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Apr 14, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> *passes out* PeculiarDaye is back!  Heyyyyyyyyyyy!  Missed you a lot!  Thanks for joining us!  Encouragement is here!



*bebezazueta, *Smiles* Yes I'm back! It's nice to be back,  I've missed you too! How is your hair journey coming along? *​


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Apr 14, 2012)

*LaVgirl, beautiful hair, and it is looking healthy. Give yourself a pat on the back you've done an amazing job  *​


----------



## LaVgirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Aicer I do my best to stick as best I can to this regimen but I sometimes don't do exactly this. During the cold months, I wash my hair with shampoo every 1-2 weeks. And in the warmer months, I shampoo every 2-3 weeks with lots of co-washes or daily water rinses in between. I usually detangle when I wash, either with my fingers or a wide tooth comb and/or Denman brush. Deep condition before or after every shampoo.
Moisturize with my homemade leave-in conditioner, air dry and a protective style (usually large twists in a bun). Re-moisturize every 3 days or whenever I feel my hair needs it. During warm weather, I do more out styles though (a puff, braid-out, etc.)


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Apr 19, 2012)

Relaxer update!!! I got a relaxer today after 18weeks (4.5 months) and i'm so excited about the progress. 3inches in 4.5months. I went from the 9 to the 12. I'll take straight pics next time i wash, but i got it curled after the relaxer. I'm exactly 1in from WL (the 13 on the shirt). Can't wait!


----------



## regina07 (Apr 19, 2012)

Your hair is gorgeous and healthy.  You'll be WL in no time.



bigbrowneyez said:


> Relaxer update!!! I got a relaxer today after 18weeks (4.5 months) and i'm so excited about the progress. 3inches in 4.5months. I went from the 9 to the 12. I'll take straight pics next time i wash, but i got it curled after the relaxer. I'm exactly 1in from WL (the 13 on the shirt). Can't wait!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 24, 2012)

just posted updates in fotki


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 25, 2012)

Gorgeous Lucia you are definitely on the grow!


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 25, 2012)

PeculiarDaye hey!  2011 I trimmed a lot of the layers away like 4-6 inches so I've been at MBL for a while but I should reach blunt WL by December. Excited!

bigbrowneyez beautiful curls & growth!  I probably said it before but it deserves praise again!  Keep it up lady!

LaVgirl you are past that tiny waist of yours lady!  Can't wait to see your straightened hair. Good job!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 25, 2012)

Ladies, would you mind if I join this challenge? My ultimate goal was WL but not I want to grow to WHIP so my hair can be WL unstretched. I have 2.5 to get to WL so I'm think I can make WHIP by the end of the year if I stay away from the scissors.


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome Ms.Tiki 

Never too late to join. Hope I got your mention right


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks! Naw, it didn't come up right. I just happened to come in the thread


----------



## PeculiarDaye (May 5, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> PeculiarDaye hey!  2011 I trimmed a lot of the layers away like 4-6 inches so I've been at MBL for a while but I should reach blunt WL by December.



*bebezazueta, Awww I'm excited for you. 

Ms. Tiki, welcome  *​


----------



## regina07 (May 6, 2012)

hey y'all - I used a brazilian keratin treatment last week, hoping to reduce some poof and frizz in my hair for the summer.  While it was flat ironed, I did a 1/2 inch trim.

After my 1st wash since the BKT, my hair is curly (supposed to be straight but I'm ok with it), soft and feels moisturized.  I'm happy that there's minimal frizz, breakage and shedding.

This will work for me for summer wng.  My hair tolerates heat really well so I'm not concerned about flat ironing at 450 once a month for the treatment.

Hope everyone's hair is growing like weeds!


----------



## NJoy (May 12, 2012)

regina07 said:


> hey y'all - I used a brazilian keratin treatment last week, hoping to reduce some poof and frizz in my hair for the summer. While it was flat ironed, I did a 1/2 inch trim.
> 
> After my 1st wash since the BKT, my hair is curly (supposed to be straight but I'm ok with it), soft and feels moisturized. I'm happy that there's minimal frizz, breakage and shedding.
> 
> ...


 
regina07

No pitchas?


----------



## Bun Mistress (May 24, 2012)

I went to the salon today for a hair cut. Pre trim I was at waist length in the back the shortest layer was at my collar bone. After the trim my hair is at W L at the longest layer the rest is full M B L. The shortest is below my chin. I haven't had a hair cut in years or a good flat iron. I didn't realize how long my hair was.  

So I made W L length.  I'll grow it out over the summer but it gets to be a pain to style now. So I'll probably cut it again at the end of the year.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 29, 2012)

I did a co-wash yesterday and took a quick pic of my progress since December. It actually looks like I could make W"HIP" by years end..oh yeahhhh.....:bouncegre

I've been lurking in WL2012 more so than here. I figured one step at a time but since I'm close, hheeeeyyyyy!


----------



## bebezazueta (May 29, 2012)

Congrats Bun Mistress & pre_medicalrulz

I'm happy for you guys!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 29, 2012)

Sorry, left the pic out. LOL


----------



## bebezazueta (May 29, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz WOW!  Just beautiful!  Thanks for the visual.


----------



## regina07 (May 29, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Sorry, left the pic out. LOL



Such a great pic and retention!  You can see the growth since Dec '11.  No doubt you'll hit W"HIP" this year.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 29, 2012)

regina07 Thanks!!! I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Mische (May 30, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz Wow-ee! Your retention is on point.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 30, 2012)

Mische

Thanks! Hopefully I'll be your length in the near future.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats pre_medicalrulz!!! Absolutely beautiful!

As for me, its update time :-D. I'm 8weeks post relaxer. I blow dried my hair last night, no flat iron. I think I'm about waistlength tho I won't claim anything until my relaxer in August.  I should pick up another inch by then.  Then hopefully whip by September or October.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Jun 15, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Sorry, left the pic out. LOL


 


Congratulations!! Your hair is beautiful  What is your reggie? Are you relaxed or natural?


----------



## Guinan (Jun 15, 2012)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Congrats pre_medicalrulz!!! Absolutely beautiful!
> 
> As for me, its update time :-D. I'm 8weeks post relaxer. I blow dried my hair last night, no flat iron. I think I'm about waistlength tho I won't claim anything until my relaxer in August. I should pick up another inch by then. Then hopefully whip by September or October.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Wow your hair is gorgeous too! You look WL to me


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 15, 2012)

bigbrowneyez
Thanks! And look at you girl!! What setback?! You are growing like a weed!

pelohello
Thank you! I am relaxed and I'm currently wearing wigs for constant protection & retention. I deep condition every Friday.


----------



## MissAlinaRose (Jun 15, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz

Wow love the pic update! You have done an awesome job with your hair! I see HL in no time.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks! MissAlinaRose


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm 12 weeks post and tilted in the pic. I flat ironed last night and my longest layer is less than 1" from WL. Sorry about the spray on the mirror. I'm a lil heavy handed


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 28, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:
			
		

> I'm 12 weeks post and tilted in the pic. I flat ironed last night and my longest layer is less than 1" from WL. Sorry about the spray on the mirror. I'm a lil heavy handed



You better WERK!  Congrats lady!  Looking really good!  

Sorry I been neglecting y'all. I'm on my weight loss journey!  40 lbs down & 30 more to go!  LIVE STRONG!


----------



## NJoy (Jun 28, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I'm 12 weeks post and tilted in the pic. I flat ironed last night and my longest layer is less than 1" from WL. Sorry about the spray on the mirror. I'm a lil heavy handed


 
It looks beautiful, Ms. Tiki.  And you did a great flat iron job!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 28, 2012)

NJoy Thanks! I'm going to use my split-ender in a bit when my stomach stops acting crazy. It's funny to have my hair in a ponytail and it's pass BSL. I still feel like my hair is short


----------



## NJoy (Jun 28, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> NJoy Thanks! I'm going to use my split-ender in a bit when my stomach stops acting crazy. *It's funny to have my hair in a ponytail and it's pass BSL. I still feel like my hair is short*


 
Ms. Tiki

 Welcome to the other side.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 28, 2012)

NJoy I tilted my hair back and went maybe not WHIP. Maybe I'll go for HL.   Umm...the Mr. put the brakes on any thoughts of cutting so I might as well let it keep growing


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 28, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> You better WERK!  Congrats lady!  Looking really good!
> 
> Sorry I been neglecting y'all. I'm on my weight loss journey!  40 lbs down & 30 more to go!  LIVE STRONG!




bebezazueta Thank you ma'am! I'm with you on the weight loss. I've been running with BGR and my hair has taken a back seat. It will be nice to go run Sat with my ponytail swinging


----------



## NJoy (Jun 28, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> NJoy I tilted my hair back and went maybe not WHIP. Maybe I'll go for HL. Umm...the Mr. put the brakes on any thoughts of cutting so I might as well let it keep growing


 
@ Ms. Tiki

Yeah, I thought he would. 

So.  HL it is!


----------



## rririla (Jul 4, 2012)

Sooooooooo......here is my 8 month update.....I am sad to say I will NOT be making it to w"hip" length this year as my hair is growing at a snails pace.....but I figured I would show you lovely ladies the progress I made since November...I added another pic in my album but I can't figure out how to get it onto this post, sorry


----------



## regina07 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey Ladies - I haven't posted any update pics because I've been struggling with another bout of severe shedding and breakage.  Crazy shedding that I thought was menopause hormone related.  At the same time, I now have short frizzy curls (3") all over my head from last october's crazy shedding and mid-strand breakage.

Add to that the 1.5-2" trim I did in early april and my hair looks stuck at 1" away from WHip/Hip.

Once I stopped the pity party, I admitted that my reggie is lacking.  I did a bkt in april -- lasted 2 weeks -- but haven't DC'd since, haven't baggied at nite, and haven't been adding glyercine to my daily H2O spritz.

I  broke down and bought Kerastase DC -- my hair loves it -- and added glycerine to my spritz.  One week later and the breakage has slowed down alot.  Shedding may be a fact of life until my hormones calm down.

My bigger issue is with all the shedding, my hair is so thin. What's the point growing it to tailbone if it's so thin?  I'd cut it back to BSL except it would shrink to my collarbone.

In a pickle ... so I'm bunning and trying to get the NG to lay flat.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 4, 2012)

rririla said:
			
		

> Sooooooooo......here is my 8 month update.....I am sad to say I will NOT be making it to w"hip" length this year as my hair is growing at a snails pace.....but I figured I would show you lovely ladies the progress I made since November...I added another pic in my album but I can't figure out how to get it onto this post, sorry



Wait that's half of your hair down?!  Your thickness is insane!  You are well on your way and doing a great job rririla


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 4, 2012)

regina07 I'm sure you'll thicken back up nicely. Sometimes our hair goes through those stages. Don't cut back to BSL please just gradually trim as you grow to TBL & beyond!  Can't wait to see your results


----------



## rririla (Jul 5, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Wait that's half of your hair down?!  Your thickness is insane!  You are well on your way and doing a great job @rririla




Awwwww thanx girl...let's pray it stays that way yet gets a lil longer, I swear I been hovering at the same length for 2 years now...erplexed


----------



## regina07 (Jul 5, 2012)

thanks for the encouragement! Patience is not one of my strengths! I take inspiration from Vintagecoilylocks, tho' ...



bebezazueta said:


> @regina07 I'm sure you'll thicken back up nicely. Sometimes our hair goes through those stages. Don't cut back to BSL please just gradually trim as you grow to TBL & beyond! Can't wait to see your results


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jul 6, 2012)

Alright ladies, I flat ironed my hair and took a length photo.  I've gotten some growth since my december picture but I'm still quite far from my goal. I usually see a growth spurt at the end of the summer/fall. So I'm going to still hang out in this challenge and we'll see how close I can get by the end of the year. 



Happy Hair Growing!!


----------



## regina07 (Jul 6, 2012)

Great retention!  You've had good progress.



IntheMix08 said:


> Alright ladies, I flat ironed my hair and took a length photo. I've gotten some growth since my december picture but I'm still quite far from my goal. I usually see a growth spurt at the end of the summer/fall. So I'm going to still hang out in this challenge and we'll see how close I can get by the end of the year.
> 
> View attachment 158489
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!!


----------



## Lita (Jul 6, 2012)

regina07 said:


> Hey Ladies - I haven't posted any update pics because I've been struggling with another bout of severe shedding and breakage.  Crazy shedding that I thought was menopause hormone related.  At the same time, I now have short frizzy curls (3") all over my head from last october's crazy shedding and mid-strand breakage.
> 
> Add to that the 1.5-2" trim I did in early april and my hair looks stuck at 1" away from WHip/Hip.
> 
> ...



regina07 Your hair isn't thin to me..You have lead hairs...You are going to get a nice summer growth spurt & watch everything catch up...Keep growing...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 7, 2012)

rririla said:


> Sooooooooo......here is my 8 month update.....I am sad to say I will NOT be making it to w"hip" length this year as my hair is growing at a snails pace.....but I figured I would show you lovely ladies the progress I made since November...I added another pic in my album but I can't figure out how to get it onto this post, sorry
> 
> View attachment 158105



rririla Your hair looks like its thicken up first,growth will come soon after....

*My aunts hair got thick first,the length took off later...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## rririla (Jul 8, 2012)

Lita said:


> @rririla Your hair looks like its thicken up first,growth will come soon after....
> 
> *My aunts hair got thick first,the length took off later...
> 
> ...


 [USER][/USER]Lita Thank you I hope ur right b/c right now my hair  just seems stuck at this length. Your hair is inspiring though, I love ur length!!!!


----------



## LaVgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello, everyone,
I know this update is very late but these are my length check pics from when I had my hair straightened for my graduation in June. Sorry about the black shirt - hopefully you can still see where my hair falls. I think (hope!!) I have finally reached WHIP length!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats LaVgirl your hair is absolutely thick and gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lita (Jul 11, 2012)

rririla said:


> [USER][/USER]Lita Thank you I hope ur right b/c right now my hair  just seems stuck at this length. Your hair is inspiring though, I love ur length!!!!



rririla Thank You...Your hair is going to thrive..Cant wait..It's going to be pretty..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm updating in all my challenges...

July update...fresh relaxer & trim
Don't think I will be WHIP by Dec, possibly full WL though.


----------



## rririla (Jul 23, 2012)

[USER][/USER]PRE medicalrulz...ur retention is insane lady, ur hair looks gorgeous!!!!! keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 23, 2012)

I think i wanna be in this challenge for next year! I wanna stop between waist and hip.

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 23, 2012)

rririla

LOL!! Thanks!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 23, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> I'm updating in all my challenges...
> 
> July update...fresh relaxer & trim
> Don't think I will be WHIP by Dec, possibly full WL though.



Beautiful!  You are definitely on the GROW!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 23, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> I think i wanna be in this challenge for next year! I wanna stop between waist and hip.
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



I won't make whip this year either so I'm definitely doing this thread again for 2013 WHIPPERS! Your natural hair is growing like weeds!  You Grow girl!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 23, 2012)

bebezazueta said:
			
		

> I won't make whip this year either so I'm definitely doing this thread again for 2013 WHIPPERS! Your natural hair is growing like weeds!  You Grow girl!



"You grow, girl!". I'm gonna have to steal that!  Love it.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 24, 2012)

bebezazueta said:
			
		

> I won't make whip this year either so I'm definitely doing this thread again for 2013 WHIPPERS! Your natural hair is growing like weeds!  You Grow girl!



Lol! Thanx! Im just approaching BSL now....hope to be scraping MBL by the end of the year. And WL by April or May of next yr....so it'll be a little while before i get to W'hip lol

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 19, 2012)

I cut an inch off to even my ends up. I am now 2.5" from HL but my hair looks so much healthier and the ends look much better. I am currently WL and should be HL or W'HIP by the end of the year.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 19, 2012)

My hair is bent a little cause it was in a clip, but it is a U shape now.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 19, 2012)

ShawnC said:
			
		

> My hair is bent a little cause it was in a clip, but it is a U shape now.



Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 19, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 19, 2012)

ShawnC said:
			
		

> My hair is bent a little cause it was in a clip, but it is a U shape now.



I love it! Are you natural or relaxed? Either way it looks beautiful!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 19, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> I love it! Are you natural or relaxed? Either way it looks beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



Thank you so much! I am natural


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 19, 2012)

I am not sure if this is WL or MBL, but at least it has grown.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 19, 2012)

Its waist. Most definitely. 

Mannn...lemme come up out this thread! Im gettin anxious!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 19, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> Its waist. Most definitely.
> 
> Mannn...lemme come up out this thread! Im gettin anxious!
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



Ok I can really claim WL now. Girl your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 19, 2012)

ShawnC your hair looks painted on!  Dark, healthy and beautiful mane you have!  Congrats lady!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 19, 2012)

bebezazueta said:
			
		

> ShawnC your hair looks painted on!  Dark, healthy and beautiful mane you have!  Congrats lady!



Thank you so much!


----------



## marta9227 (Aug 20, 2012)

Reggie! REGGIE!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 20, 2012)

ShawnC said:
			
		

> Ok I can really claim WL now. Girl your hair is gorgeous!



Thank you! I think i might be suffering from hairnorexia lol! I can't wait to be able to straighten my hair and see exactly how long it is now....ugh!

Won't be near your length until later next year. 

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2012)

I will be in this challenge at least 2 more years, maybe 3. Going to dust every other month and get a haircut once a year. I will need to keep up my proteins as well. My hair thrives proteins.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 20, 2012)

JJamiah said:
			
		

> I will be in this challenge at least 2 more years, maybe 3. Going to dust every other month and get a haircut once a year. I will need to keep up my proteins as well. My hair thieves with proteins.



Lol at "thieves"!

Sent from my N860 using LHCF


----------



## marta9227 (Aug 20, 2012)

ShawnC said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!



Girl we need your reggie!


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 20, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:
			
		

> Lol at "thieves"!
> 
> Sent from my N860 using LHCF



You know I corrected that too, this darn autocorrect is a monster. Lol


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 22, 2012)

Yay JJamiah one of my hair mentors!  We will still be here. I will make a Whip 2013 thread in November!


----------



## blackberry815 (Aug 24, 2012)

My I just realized I joined this challenge... I need a better method of remembering what challenges I have joined...


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 24, 2012)

marta9227 said:


> Girl we need your reggie!



1. I wash every 2 weeks using Shea Moisture Shampoo mixed with EVOO
2. DC with SE moisture conditioner w/ the white top
3. add KCKT as a leave in
4. Seal hair with whipped shea butter, cocoa butter, EVOO, Grapeseed oil, Jojoba oil, JBCO mix.

I am going to start washing with clay to see if that is a little less drying than with poo.

I do braids, twists, and buns 99% of the time. Protective styling was essential to retention.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello "whippers"! 4 more months in 2012!  Are we doing everything to retain the last few inches?  I hope so! 

I'm 3 inches from WHIP!  I trimmed so much this year but I'm still happy with my hair. 

Diva_Esq will be starting the 2013 WHIP thread. So be on the lookout & join it. I'll see you beautiful ladies over there!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 25, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Hello "whippers"! 4 more months in 2012!  Are we doing everything to retain the last few inches?  I hope so!
> 
> I'm 3 inches from WHIP!  I trimmed so much this year but I'm still happy with my hair.
> 
> Diva_Esq will be starting the 2013 WHIP thread. So be on the lookout & join it. I'll see you beautiful ladies over there!



bebezazueta

3 INCHES FROM WHIP! CONGRATS! Have any pic updates?


----------



## Diva_Esq (Aug 25, 2012)

bebezazueta: No, no!!!! I'm sorry, honey!!! I didn't know you had the 2012 thread!!! I'll let you keep the HL/ WHIP L threads going for 2013!! That's why I asked in the thread I created. I don't want to step on any toes or be duplicative!!! Thanks for pointing me to the right direction!! I'll be looking out.


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 25, 2012)

Diva_Esq said:
			
		

> bebezazueta: No, no!!!! I'm sorry, honey!!! I didn't know you had the 2012 thread!!! I'll let you keep the HL/ WHIP L threads going for 2013!! That's why I asked in the thread I created. I don't want to step on any toes or be duplicative!!! Thanks for pointing me to the right direction!! I'll be looking out.



No Diva_Esq go ahead lady!  I sucked at being a thread leader LOL!  I'll gladly support. No toes stepped on here. So start the thread & we will come on over. Thanks!


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 25, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz thanks lady!  You inspire me with all that lush long mane of yours!  I've been bunning out of laziness & this weight loss journey I'm on. Working out 6 days a week so buns is all I do. I may do my hair next week & snap a pic. If not end of next month for sure when I relax.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok I decided to wash & airdry in a ponytail today. I washed this morning & hair is still wet. 

I washed with ORS creamy aloe shampoo. This gives me slip like none other & conditioned with joico thickening conditioner which has protein in it. Did all of this in the shower. 

Here's my wet hair. 


Here's my airdried hair. WHIP is where my belt is & my right hand is on my hip!  I'm 8.5 weeks post  relaxer.


----------



## rririla (Sep 9, 2012)

[USER][/USER]bebezazueta, very lovely, your hair has grown, are you still doing the rollersets regularly?


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 9, 2012)

rririla said:
			
		

> [USER][/USER]bebezazueta, very lovely, your hair has grown, are you still doing the rollersets regularly?



Thanks lady!  Ironically no regular roller sets. I've been bunning faithfully cause I workout 6 days a week.  OT I lost 50 lbs with 20 more to go. It's funny how my hair really took off when I focused on weightloss. Oh well!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 11, 2012)

I know there are over 3 months left in this challenge but it's looking like Whip Length might have to wait for 2013. I'm happy with my progress thus far and I'll still post a picture of my hair in December after my next relaxer and trim.  But I know I won't see Whip Length.  The picture attached is from this weekend's relaxer and trim. Happy hair growing, ladies.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 11, 2012)

WaistLengthDreams said:
			
		

> I know there are over 3 months left in this challenge but it's looking like Whip Length might have to wait for 2013. I'm happy with my progress thus far and I'll still post a picture of my hair in December after my next relaxer and trim.  But I know I won't see Whip Length.  The picture attached is from this weekend's relaxer and trim. Happy hair growing, ladies.



Looking really good!  No worries,  I'll be in WHip 2013 also. Can't wait to see your December update.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 11, 2012)

WaistLengthDreams said:


> I know there are over 3 months left in this challenge but it's looking like Whip Length might have to wait for 2013. I'm happy with my progress thus far and I'll still post a picture of my hair in December after my next relaxer and trim.  But I know I won't see Whip Length.  The picture attached is from this weekend's relaxer and trim. Happy hair growing, ladies.



I love your ends!
Don't worry, I won't be WHIP either. I'm going to try to stay realistic next year and only join challenges I know I can accomplish. It's depressing not reaching a goal...just a little. 

Next year December I'm sure WHIP is not in the stars for me either so...yeah. My  waist is so far from my hips.... sigh


----------



## leiah (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm at what I want to call elbow length.  I think i'll be trimming back to waist length in November, my ends are looking thinner than I would like


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 12, 2012)

leiah said:


> I'm at what I want to call elbow length.  I think i'll be trimming back to waist length in November, my ends are looking thinner than I would like



Some say your elbows fall at your waistline. Maybe you're waist?


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 28, 2012)

Well!  I'm thinking about cutting my hair back to APL!  I had really short layers when I started my hair journey and now my shortest layer is APL so if I blunt cut it even,  I'll be healthy full thick APL. My ends at MBL look so thin because of layers and needing a trim. 

I don't think I want to join any more length challenges. LOL!  My hair does best when I'm not trying.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Sep 29, 2012)

bebezazueta said:
			
		

> I don't think I want to join any more length challenges. LOL!  My hair does best when I'm not trying.



OMGosh! This^ LOL
I keep trying to do stuff to get the perfect hair...trim/dust, a new product, a new technique! LOL HYH might be the only challenge for me next year!


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 29, 2012)

DesignerCurls said:
			
		

> OMGosh! This^ LOL
> I keep trying to do stuff to get the perfect hair...trim/dust, a new product, a new technique! LOL HYH might be the only challenge for me next year!



LOL!  And watch next year we get the most retention of our hair journey. LOL!  I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------



## regina07 (Sep 29, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Well! I'm thinking about cutting my hair back to APL! I had really short layers when I started my hair journey and now my shortest layer is APL so if I blunt cut it even, I'll be healthy full thick APL. My ends at MBL look so thin because of layers and needing a trim.
> 
> I don't think I want to join any more length challenges. LOL! My hair does best when I'm not trying.


 
I'm right there with you!  I'll wait until Jan 2013 to trim my hair to waist or bsl because my ends are a hot mess!  

Truthfully I'm a little tired of all this trying.  I'm thankful I'm not bald but I don't know if having my hair touch my butt is in the cards.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 29, 2012)

regina07 said:
			
		

> I'm right there with you!  I'll wait until Jan 2013 to trim my hair to waist or bsl because my ends are a hot mess!
> 
> Truthfully I'm a little tired of all this trying.  I'm thankful I'm not bald but I don't know if having my hair touch my butt is in the cards.



 I bet we all will make our goals next year when we stop trying and start off with fresh ends. Don't you hate that?


----------



## LaVgirl (Sep 29, 2012)

Everyone's hair is looking amazing!!!

9.23.12 length check  The waistband of my skirt is sitting directly on my hip bones so I have about 1 - 1 1/2" left to reach hip length....in the back anyway lol.

Quick question: has anyone here ever tried some sort of yogurt deep conditioner? I think I want to try it so I would love any feedback you can give.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh my!  That hair and waistline is really NICE!  Good job lady!

I used expired yogurt in my henna mix before. LOL!  I hate wasting food.


----------



## LaVgirl (Sep 29, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Oh my!  That hair and waistline is really NICE!  Good job lady!
> 
> I used expired yogurt in my henna mix before. LOL!  I hate wasting food.



Thanks!

How was it? Did you notice a difference in your hair from the normal henna mix?


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 30, 2012)

LaVgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> How was it? Did you notice a difference in your hair from the normal henna mix?



Yes it made my hair feel soft & strong. Henna by itself just made it feel strong.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 14, 2012)

Wont be making WHIP by Dec LOL. Think I might be grazing WL only. Its cool. There's always next year.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 14, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> Wont be making WHIP by Dec LOL. Think I might be grazing WL only. Its cool. There's always next year.



Yes lady!  Your hair is beautiful & your retention phenomenal. You've done an awesome job


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 14, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Wont be making WHIP by Dec LOL. Think I might be grazing WL only. Its cool. There's always next year.



pre_medicalrulz Me either. I can't keep the shears out of my hair. I'm my own problem


----------



## Carrie A (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey ladies I'm still around.  I feel like my growth has been at a stand still and I'm sure my ends look bad.  I was thinking about going back to my childhood hairdresser this week to have her straighten and trim my ends.   Not sure how much needs to be trimmed but I'll post some pics afterwards.


----------



## regina07 (Oct 15, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Wont be making WHIP by Dec LOL. Think I might be grazing WL only. Its cool. There's always next year.


 
Your hair is gorgeous!  You were almost grazing WL in July ... seems to me you could be slightly beyond WL by Dec!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 15, 2012)

regina07 said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!  You were almost grazing WL in July ... seems to me you could be slightly beyond WL by Dec!




regina07
LOL Girl don't make me blush. I WISH I was grazing WL in July.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 15, 2012)

*Ahem*  Has there been a W'hip 2013 thread started anywhere?


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 15, 2012)

NJoy said:
			
		

> *Ahem*  Has there been a W'hip 2013 thread started anywhere?



LOL!  Hey pretty lady!  Not yet. I can start one but I said I wasn't doing anymore length challenges!  LOL!  I put too much stress on. myself to succeed. Oh the life of an overachiever.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 15, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> LOL! Hey pretty lady! Not yet. I can start one but I said I wasn't doing anymore length challenges! LOL! I put too much stress on. myself to succeed. Oh the life of an overachiever.


 
bebezazueta

Don't I know it.  Uh, don't forget to tag me when you start that challenge.      I'm in!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 26, 2012)

Passing the word...HL 2013 thread has been created for those who are interested.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 7, 2012)

Wrong thread


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 7, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> Wrong thread



LOL!  I done already started posting in 2013 threads. Out of sight out of mind. I'll be back for December reveals & I hope you all will be too!  Until then HHG!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Nov 18, 2012)

Is the W'HIP length?









If not how far am I?


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 18, 2012)

ShawnC said:
			
		

> Is the W'HIP length?
> 
> If not how far am I?



Yep definitely WHIP & so close to HL!  Congrats & great job lady!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Nov 18, 2012)

bebezazueta said:
			
		

> Yep definitely WHIP & so close to HL!  Congrats & great job lady!



OMG! Yay! I did not even know I was W'HIP length.


----------



## rririla (Nov 18, 2012)

[USER][/USER]ShawnC...That is one gorgeous head of hair you got girl...congrats on whip length!!!!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Nov 18, 2012)

rririla said:
			
		

> [USER][/USER]ShawnC...That is one gorgeous head of hair you got girl...congrats on whip length!!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 19, 2012)

Doing my end of the year check in.  So I didn't make W'hip but my sides grew nicely.  I've joined the 2013 thread and looking forward to reaching my goal.


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 19, 2012)

ShawnC said:


> Is the W'HIP length?
> 
> If not how far am I?



Congrats on making WHIP length!!! Your hair is beautiful!!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Nov 19, 2012)

thaidreams said:
			
		

> Congrats on making WHIP length!!! Your hair is beautiful!!



Thanks so much!! I still cannot believe I made it. You ladies are so sweet and motivating!


----------



## LaVgirl (Dec 16, 2012)

This is my latest length check - my grandmother blow dried my hair for me.  I'll know for sure how close I am to HL when I get it straightened at the end of the month.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 16, 2012)

LaVgirl said:


> This is my latest length check - my grandmother blow dried my hair for me.  I'll know for sure how close I am to HL when I get it straightened at the end of the month.



Congrats LaVgirl on making WHIP!!! Nice that your grandmother's helping you!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 17, 2012)

Awe! Congrats LaVgirl your hair is thick and long and probably longer when stretched or straightened.


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 17, 2012)

LaVgirl   What a great grandmother you have to do your BEAUTIFUL hair!!! You look like you'll be past HL when you straighten!


----------



## regina07 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey y'all - checking in.  I had a hard conversation with myself earlier this week after whining to myself "aw man, my hair just isn't retaining length...poor me, blah, blah, blah."

Honestly, I shouldn't be surprised I'm not retaining length -- I'm not doing much.  Haven't DC'd in months, haven't baggied in months, hhaven't taken hair & nail vitamins in months, aven't given myself any heat in months.   

All I've done is bun, co-wash and sleep on satin sheets.  It's not enough moisture and all the bunning with curly hair leaves me overwhelmed with SSK.

So I'm recommitting to baggying every night, DC'ing every other week and applying heat 1x a month.    My hair loves heat and last year it grew best when I did all of this consistently.

Happy hair growing in 2013!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 25, 2012)

regina07 said:


> Hey y'all - checking in.  I had a hard conversation with myself earlier this week after whining to myself "aw man, my hair just isn't retaining length...poor me, blah, blah, blah."
> 
> Honestly, I shouldn't be surprised I'm not retaining length -- I'm not doing much.  Haven't DC'd in months, haven't baggied in months, hhaven't taken hair & nail vitamins in months, aven't given myself any heat in months.
> 
> ...




regina07  This convo with yourself sounds familiar. I've neglected my hair a bit since I moved. Heck, I've done the same things you've done. I can't remember the last time I DC'd. The only difference it that I sleep on a satin pillow case and I have wrapped my hair at night most nights. I need to get back to steaming and everything thing. *sigh* We will do better for the new year


----------



## regina07 (Dec 25, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> @regina07 This convo with yourself sounds familiar. I've neglected my hair a bit since I moved. Heck, I've done the same things you've done. I can't remember the last time I DC'd. The only difference it that I sleep on a satin pillow case and I have wrapped my hair at night most nights. I need to get back to steaming and everything thing. *sigh* We will do better for the new year


 
We are in this together!  I can feel an enormous difference in my hair just from 3 days of baggying.  The ends are moisturized.  I'm living in twists during the day, massaging with sulphur mix at night before baggying.  Will DC and flatiron next weekend


----------

